# Most memorable bar visited "up the road" ?



## Steven Lamb

"Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa (not to be missed)
Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (fell out comatose)

I'm sure there's many more to mention ! (Pint)


----------



## sparkie2182

"Inferno" ........ Lauderdale.


----------



## hawkey01

Steve,

well done for even remembering the names. I just walked in and then probably staggered out. Was the first one up the road in Singapore something like Toby's Paradise with imitation Palm trees. Always a first stop enroute for Boogie Street or some other exotic spot.
Friends of mine have just been to Singapore - it certainly does not resemble the Singapore I knew. 
Kings Arms in Kobe.
Whiskey A GoGo Yokohama. 
Went to many in New Orleans but cant remember one name. Saw Clarence Frogman Henry in one I do remember. Lots of amazing jazz spots. Bourbon Street. I really liked NOrleans.

Hawkey01


----------



## leboot

As mentioned The Sunshine, and The New Florida. If the lads weren't in one they were in the other!


----------



## Steven Lamb

hawkey01 said:


> Steve,
> 
> well done for even remembering the names. I just walked in and then probably staggered out. Was the first one up the road in Singapore something like Toby's Paradise with imitation Palm trees. Always a first stop enroute for Boogie Street or some other exotic spot.
> Friends of mine have just been to Singapore - it certainly does not resemble the Singapore I knew.
> Kings Arms in Kobe.
> Whiskey A GoGo Yokohama.
> Went to many in New Orleans but cant remember one name. Saw Clarence Frogman Henry in one I do remember. Lots of amazing jazz spots. Bourbon Street. I really liked NOrleans.
> 
> Hawkey01


'Hawk' 
Your welcome.
9VG has certainly changed over the years. I was last there in 2002 on a cableship and the price of "Tiger" had gone thru the roof !
We recently had an Engr out from Keppel / S'pore and the price he was quoting for a run up the road seemed unimagineable !
Agree - Bourbon Street despite it's commercialism was always a good run up the road. Kobe - liked the place but sorry didn't stumble across the King's Arms !
Are u ex-GKA ? my mate on this rig is ex GKA Pete Clementson - name ring a bell ? ("Don't worry ! I've heard part of the tales of that magnificent past establishment") 
Su Ltr Om - take care & look after yourself
Rgds / 73's
Steve[=P]


----------



## John Rogers

Joe Beefs in Montreal, Bamboo Club in Kingston, The Royal in Avonmouth. Never did frequent those houses of ill repute,alway the Mission to Seaman for me. WoW!!what was that? sounded like the crack of thunder.

John.


----------



## James_C

Caveman in Singapore, or any number of Kiwi/Aussie coast bars!


----------



## Ray Mac

leboot said:


> As mentioned The Sunshine, and The New Florida. If the lads weren't in one they were in the other!


Two good watering holes, but liked the Casablanca just before the mission on Kilindi Rd.(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)(egg)


Ray


----------



## John Rogers

If my memory serves me the Mission was on the left hand side walking up the hill from the docks,well it was in 1948 and1949.

john


----------



## 5TT

Danny's Bar in Antwerp would have to be my most memorable, the most stunningly beautiful bar "ladies" I had ever seen. 

They had me completely fooled, I had no idea they were guys, and the little s**ts I was with of course knew this and egged me on to try chatting them up ..

The London Town pub in Durban used to be a good night out, complete with fish and chips and a London Transport bus, whoopeee, thankfully they served up a mean curry too ..

Talking of curries, the best one I have ever had was in Durban, which I suppose is no surprise, the place is famous for them. In the late '70s Safmarine ships used to be "dry" in SA ports, so if you fancied a pint you had to go ashore somewhere, but on a Sunday you couldn't get a beer ashore unless you ordered a meal too. On this occasion it was a Sunday and I'd already had lunch, but the Chief Engineer was rustling up a shore party to the Seafarers mission, which I think was in Smith St, West St? .. Anyway, the idea was to order up a communal plate of chips and spend the afternoon supping on a few Castle lagers so I went along .. After a couple of those I was starting to get an appetite for food and spotted crayfish curry on the menu, so I ordered it thinking "it would do" because the chips looked crappy .. Next thing the chef is at the table asking who ordered the curry, wanting to know whether I wanted it hot as in spicey hot ... I had a feeling then that this might be something special and indeed it was, man I'll never forget it ..

Danny's in Antwerp is still my most memorable.

= Adrian +


----------



## James_C

John Rogers said:


> If my memory serves me the Mission was on the left hand side walking up the hill from the docks,well it was in 1948 and1949.
> 
> john


It's still there John. 
I was in Mombasa last Summer and a few of our lads spent the afternoon there, lounging by the pool and partaking of fresh lemonade, or something like that at least....
Unfortunately my attention over the few days spent there were focused on some rather unhelpful locals!


----------



## david.hopcroft

5TT said:


> Danny's Bar in Antwerp would have to be my most memorable, the most stunningly beautiful bar "ladies" I had ever seen.
> 
> Next door was 'Zanzibar' - 180 degrees about face !
> 
> David
> +


----------



## roymuir

Mosquito Bar and the next door Venus Rooms in Bangkok.
Regards, Roy.


----------



## Ray Mac

John Rogers said:


> If my memory serves me the Mission was on the left hand side walking up the hill from the docks,well it was in 1948 and1949.
> 
> john


That's the one John(Pint)

Ray


----------



## John Dryden

I must admit that through reading this thread it,s nice to put a name to these fine establishments as I was never in a fit state to remember any names!
Having said that,nice to see the Mish gets mentioned.A place for respite I always thought and most welcome for most of us I would guess.


----------



## eldersuk

One of the most pleasant 'go ashores' was to the Old Nickel, Amsterdam.
Another good one was the Irish Bar, St. Pauli en route to the Zillertal.

Derek


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Anmyone remember the Cabbage Patch in Hamburg, and the Blue Funnel Bar in Amsterdam?


----------



## bob nightingale

Hi Pat, certainly do remember thecabbage patch,also canadian bar,run by a canadian who stayed after the war finished.Also plenty on the reiperbahn.yahoo.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bob, 
There was one bar in Schiedam much loved by Blue Funnel sailors, but I've forgotten the name of it.
Another very pleasant bar, known by all Cunard crews is The Market Diner in New York, the only bar I've ever been in where they gave you as much free food as you wanted as long as you kept on buying beer. We used to forgo the ship's dinner just to eat the tasty French Fries, and the crusty bagels in the Diner.
Pat(Jester)


----------



## hawkey01

Steve,

I was at GKA for 28 years. I don't recognise the name of your colleague but we had a lot of RO's who passed through and some did not stay too long. I was there from 1970 onwards.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Steven Lamb

John Rogers said:


> Joe Beefs in Montreal, Bamboo Club in Kingston, The Royal in Avonmouth. Never did frequent those houses of ill repute,alway the Mission to Seaman for me. WoW!!what was that? sounded like the crack of thunder.
> 
> John.


"Nice one John" - laughed me head-off ! Suppose you did Cathedral and Museums as well ? The Royal in Avonmouth - was that the boozer just over the railway crossing outside the dock gates ?

Cheers 
Steve(Pint)


----------



## Steven Lamb

eldersuk said:


> One of the most pleasant 'go ashores' was to the Old Nickel, Amsterdam.
> Another good one was the Irish Bar, St. Pauli en route to the Zillertal.
> 
> Derek


Good one Derek 
Who could forget the Zillertal !
Cheers
Steve (Pint)


----------



## Graham P Powell

Trudi's and the Green Volcano Kattengracht Rotterdam.... now all gone apparently.
Sorry, Like Neville cannot remember Steve Clementson. But a lot of guys came and went over the years.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## petermac

*A few to many to remember!*

Florida bar Rio
Scandi bar Santos
Alexandria bar Canada dock Liverpool
Dominion Bootle Liverpool
Norseman Bootle Liverpool
Betty`s bar Glasgow
Liverpool bar Belfast
Orchard Towers Singapore
Crown and Anchor Aberdeen
Waverly Hotel Peterhead(Cloud)(Cloud)(Cloud)(Cloud)


----------



## david.hopcroft

Derek

Would the 'Ferryboat Inn' at Sapele qualify ????

David
+


----------



## eldersuk

The Ferryboat Inn at Sapele might qualify for a lot of things, but it doesn't qualify to be on this thread which is about memorable bars - not bars you are trying to forget! Likewise several bars in Lagos, Port Harcourt, Takoradi ............ 

Derek


----------



## barrypriddis

Lido in Apapa?
Cabbage Patch in Hamburg
Ferry Boat in Sapele


----------



## Jacko123

Quinn's Bar in Papeete, Tahiti. Fond memories of getting legless with the Foreign Legion. Also the passengers fighting each other on the wharf, with the stewards on board yelling "Come on my table, kick him in the ******" (Jester) Damned potent stuff that Hinano Tahiti.
Daffy's Bar, Savannah la Mar. Appleton Estate Rum 5 bob a bottle. Coke 10 bob. Rum and Coconut milk drink of choice.


----------



## Peter Martin

Zillertal - Hamburg (now demolished)
Blue Bell - Amsterdam
European bar - Manila
House of Nudes - Sapporo
Blue Note - Newport news
My Father's Moustache - New Orleans
Connell House - Singapore
Fatty's - Singapore
21 Club - Apapa
The English Pub - Greenwich Village
Nightjar - Hong Kong (now a shopping mall)
Mission - Hong Kong (still there and not decorated since 1973!)
The Warri Club
Lagosta - Lobito

O tempora! O mores!


----------



## Steven Lamb

Jacko123 said:


> Quinn's Bar in Papeete, Tahiti. Fond memories of getting legless with the Foreign Legion. Also the passengers fighting on the wharf, with the stewards on board yelling "Come on my table, kick him in the ******" (Jester) Damned potent stuff that Hinano Tahiti.
> Daffy's Bar, Savannah la Mar. Appleton Estate Rum 5 bob a bottle. Coke 10 bob. Rum and Coconut milk drink of choice.


Jacko
Not had a drop of that Appleton's for years - tasty stuff !
Tesco's don't flog-it locally !!
Cheers
Steve(Pint)(Thumb)


----------



## hawkey01

Ah!, 
thats one that I recall - English Bar Greenwich. Seem to recall the beer they were selling was pretty naf stuff but cant remember what brew it was back in the 60's. Probably Watneys Red Barrel, my pet hate especially in cans.

Hawkey01


----------



## woodend

Probably as well as 'TOMBO MARY's', Lagos and as a few others that are probably as best forgotten!

e.g. ROBIN HOOD and the BALTIC in West Hartlepool if memory serves me right.


----------



## Derek Roger

hawkey01 said:


> Steve,
> 
> well done for even remembering the names. I just walked in and then probably staggered out. Was the first one up the road in Singapore something like Toby's Paradise with imitation Palm trees. Always a first stop enroute for Boogie Street or some other exotic spot.
> Friends of mine have just been to Singapore - it certainly does not resemble the Singapore I knew.
> Kings Arms in Kobe.
> Whiskey A GoGo Yokohama.
> Went to many in New Orleans but cant remember one name. Saw Clarence Frogman Henry in one I do remember. Lots of amazing jazz spots. Bourbon Street. I really liked NOrleans.
> 
> Hawkey01


New Orleans ; Dixie land Hall of Jazz ; Pete Fountains Club ; Al Hirts Club ; Pat O,Brians ; The Roach .
Derek


----------



## tom roberts

The Scandanavian bar in Valpariso up the concrete stairs at the top of wich was the toilets how many of us have missed the gents and gone a---e over t-its down the them after a few jugs of joy wich you could buy with knives and forks as I found out on the Del Mar another good bar The 4 Brothers in Havana or the 25cinco de mayo in Paranagua Brazil The Pilot in Lisbon Wheel Of Fortune the Gut Malta and oh so many more never to be forgotten.


----------



## hughesy

Jacko's Bar in Valpo was a good spot to?

all the best
Hughesy(Thumb)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

There was a bar we frequented in Hamburg, close toFive Mark Alley, called der Rathaus. It was an OK place, cheap booze and not overcrowded, but the main attraction was that right outside was one of those German auotomated food machines where for a few pfennigs you could get Bratwurst in bread with a dollop of sweet mustard, and a little bag of chips. Perfect for making your way back to the ship.
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Steven Lamb

Pat Kennedy said:


> There was a bar we frequented in Hamburg, close toFive Mark Alley, called der Rathaus. It was an OK place, cheap booze and not overcrowded, but the main attraction was that right outside was one of those German auotomated food machines where for a few pfennigs you could get Bratwurst in bread with a dollop of sweet mustard, and a little bag of chips. Perfect for making your way back to the ship.
> Regards,
> Pat(Thumb)


Good mail Pat
We all needed grub after a good session down the road - how many of us have stumbled back onboard and found someone had nicked your tea out the hot-press that you asked Cookie to leave ? (Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Too true Steven, and often the grub on board was best left alone anyway. 
I found German shoreside food tasty and cheap, as was that in The Netherlands and Spain. 
Best of all was a certain Italian supper bar in Govan Rd, Kinning Park, Glasgow, just by the Chevalier, where the Scotch Pie and Chips were out of this world.


----------



## frank fawl

S###t house bar in manaus

great place to start off in before tripping the light fantastic at the 
"La Ouige"

Ah! yes memories(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## sparks69

First taste of exotica !
Minnie Becks at Northumberland Dock Tank Cleaning Berth.
Ones introduction to Newcastle Brown and Salt & Vinegar Crisps. Not a good combination I may add.


----------



## Steven Lamb

Pat Kennedy said:


> Too true Steven, and often the grub on board was best left alone anyway.
> I found German shoreside food tasty and cheap, as was that in The Netherlands and Spain.
> Best of all was a certain Italian supper bar in Govan Rd, Kinning Park, Glasgow, just by the Chevalier, where the Scotch Pie and Chips were out of this world.


Pat is that a "Wee Goldie" (Thistle can) yer holding ?
The most tastiest canned beer at sea - agree ?
We carried more cans of that - hatches of Iron Ore on mair 1st trip tae sea !

Cheers(Pint) 
Steve


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Steven Lamb said:


> Pat is that a "Wee Goldie" (Thistle can) yer holding ?
> The most tastiest canned beer at sea - agree ?
> We carried more cans of that - hatches of Iron Ore on mair 1st trip tae sea !
> 
> Cheers(Pint)
> Steve


No such luck Steve, it's a can of bleedin Diet Coke!
haven't seen, or tasted Thistle for years, but I agree, it was excellent stuff.
best regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Robert M Hughes

*Not for the faint hearted*

For a revisit to the 'Star Wars' bar - the 'Commercial' in Blyth, Northumberland would have done nicely!
Failing that all the dockside bars in Santos, the 'Florida' of note - upstairs?- don't ask !

Cheers, 

Bob


----------



## Troppo

The Windjammer in Yokohama.

Aaah, runs ashore in Japan....one night we ended up in this little dim joint with lots of pictures of zeroes and kamakazi pilots on the walls.

A laugh a minute!


----------



## CrazySparks

The Bulldog in Antwerp
The Mosquito Bar in Bangkok (OMG!)
The Love Story (Rio? Or somewhere in Brazil!)
The Pegasus in Long Beach!!!)
The Zillertal in Hamburg
And heaven knows how many more.
There were hundreds and hundreds of magnificent bars that make a man glad just to have been alive! I spent the best parts of my youth in those bars.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Someone said earlier on the thread that the Zillertal has been demolished.
I hope not, it was a wonderful place, but hardly classed as a 'bar', more of a beer hall, it was vast.


----------



## Tai Pan

eldersuk said:


> One of the most pleasant 'go ashores' was to the Old Nickel, Amsterdam.
> Another good one was the Irish Bar, St. Pauli en route to the Zillertal.
> 
> Derek


The Old Nickel, that brings back memories, took the british consul rep there one night after signing some crew on, he had a fine old time.


----------



## Tai Pan

7th Storey in Singapore. what about the tatty one in Tanjong Priok, on the corner opposite the Mish, cant think of the name.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Tai Pan said:


> 7th Storey in Singapore. what about the tatty one in Tanjong Priok, on the corner opposite the Mish, cant think of the name.


I recall only two bars in Tandjung Priok.
Both tatty and not very memorable except for the little Gekkoes running around the ceiling and now and then falling in your beer. 
The Radio Bar, and the London Bar
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## doric

*The Best Bar*

In the 1950's, The Denmark Arms in East Ham, with the New Zealand barmaids.

Terence Williams. R538301.
(Applause)


----------



## Steven Lamb

(EEK)


Pat Kennedy said:


> I recall only two bars in Tandjung Priok.
> Both tatty and not very memorable except for the little Gekkoes running around the ceiling and now and then falling in your beer.
> The Radio Bar, and the London Bar
> Pat(Thumb)


Afternoon Pat
Know where your coming from regarding the lizards running about the joint ! The bar just outside the gate in Apapa Lagos (can't remember the name?) was crawling with them amongst other things ! 
Cheers
Steve(EEK)


----------



## salvina

The Oasis bar in Fushiki.
Ramirez Place in Houston.
Wooloomooloo Hotel in Sydney.
Great Barrier Reef Hotel in Cairns.
Cockney Pride in Durban.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Of course the most famous bar of them all, Betty's Bar in Glasgow, has been discussed in many different threads on this site over the years, as has the Chevalier on the opposite bank of the River Clyde to Betty's. But does anyone recall a pub in Govan Rd called the Criterion, where they had live music and lively girls, every night of the week except Sunday, when they all went to church, and we stayed on board and played poker all day.
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Tom Condren

Didn't say what type of poker you were playing.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Tom Condren said:


> Didn't say what type of poker you were playing.


 Five card draw poker Tom. It was something of a tradition in China Boats round the land, massive stakes, sometimes hundreds of matchsticks changed hands. 
Regards, 
Pat(Smoke)


----------



## Ken Green

The Mercantile, under Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## Macphail

Pat Kennedy said:


> Anmyone remember the Cabbage Patch in Hamburg, and the Blue Funnel Bar in Amsterdam?


Pat , 

The Blue Flue bar was “The Old Nickel”, just up from “Canal Street”, and near “Central Station”.
On pay off, the agent’s runner used to gather us there , and after a few drinks . Put us on the train for the “Hook”, for the ferry.
On one pay off the agent’s runner got leg less.
For a laugh we put him on the train, then followed up on the next one

Happy times .

John.


----------



## eldersuk

The agent's runner could frequently be seen legless in the Old Nickel. I seem to remember his name was John and there were those who held the opinion that he was maybe slightly limp wristed, if you see what I mean.
The barmaid in the Old Nickel was Kobe (Spelling?) who, I believe, later took over the Bluebell next door to the Old Nick.

Derek


----------



## Troppo

Ken Green said:


> The Mercantile, under Sydney Harbour Bridge



The Rocks area in Sydney remains a great run ashore.

Lots and lots of great pubs.

The Hero of Waterloo
The Lord Nelson
The Orient

(Thumb)


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

Most memorable? The "Star of the East" on Commercial/East India Dock road. Only because I worked there for 3 weeks over Christmas 1959. The "Prospect of Whitby" fairly close alongside in Wapping was great for Friday nights with nurses in abundance and a three piece "Hawaian" band of London East enders who got better with every pint consumed by both them and us.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Macphail said:


> Pat ,
> 
> The Blue Flue bar was “The Old Nickel”, just up from “Canal Street”, and near “Central Station”.
> On pay off, the agent’s runner used to gather us there , and after a few drinks . Put us on the train for the “Hook”, for the ferry.
> On one pay off the agent’s runner got leg less.
> For a laugh we put him on the train, then followed up on the next one
> 
> Happy times .
> 
> John.


I remember that agent's runner in Amsterdam, a plug ugly character with a bunch of hair growing out of each nostril. 
First time I was in Amsterdam, I was deck boy in the Eumaeus, and the ABs warned me not to let that chap get within touching distance. I spent most of the time he was on board, keeping out of his way.
I never knew the Blue Funnel Bar wasn't the real name of the place, but I do remember the barmaid. 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Tai Pan

Ken Green said:


> The Mercantile, under Sydney Harbour Bridge


I remember that one, was not it open early morning,eg about 7am, a quickie before sneaking back on board, H boats used to dock just under the bridge, got a photo of Jason there, not that I ever sneaked back aboard at that time, ( as a sparks usually much later!)


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparks69 said:


> First taste of exotica !
> Minnie Becks at Northumberland Dock Tank Cleaning Berth.
> Ones introduction to Newcastle Brown and Salt & Vinegar Crisps. Not a good combination I may add.


Minnie Beck would stop your tap if she thought you'd had enough - what way is that to run a pub? Sadly Minnie was murdered by some sailors (Greek I think). The story is on SN somewhere.

John T


----------



## tom roberts

The Comet Glasgow spent new years night there never to be forgotten back to a party at which a pillock on our ship pinched a bottle of scotch from the host and went back aboard it was a lynch mob after him and that was just the women.Mae Sullivans in B.A an other good bar Eagle Oil bar dock sud same port and up the Via Monte too many to mention Did I see the countries of the world or just the first or worst bars ? who cares I had a great time wish I could do it all again,never forgetting the ladies some with hearts of gold others with swinging bricks.


----------



## Ray Mac

Half Moon Calcutta, full of Chi Chi Girls.(Whaaa)

Mermaids Tale Saudi Shields.(A)

Ship Inn Sunderland(==D)

Kings Arms Leith(Thumb)


----------



## King Ratt

The Old Chain Pier bar in Granton, near Leith. At one time run by Mrs Betty Moss who took no prisoners. On being asked for a pint of bitter by a gentleman with a posh accent who commented on it being rather cloudy, she replied "what do you want for one and ninepence? Thunder and effin lightning?


----------



## Jacko123

MadHouse in Curacao for orders
Ma Gleeson's Finishing School for Young Ladies in Auckland
Breakwater New Plymouth
Waltzing Matilda HK
Jeez I was a ocean plonky as I've been to most of the members' pubs.


----------



## ccurtis1

I can not remember any. We used to get tanked up on board and then fall into the nearest, loudest establishment, not frequented by our Norwegian colleagues, as that inevitably led to hostilities. Its all a bit of a blur really, but I think I did have a good time. Ahh, the good old days


----------



## Butters

Just been thinging about favourites.
Matilda's - Melbourne
Newcastle - Sydney
Blue Peter - Newcastle
Toby's Paradise Bar - Singapore
Mosquito Bar - Bangkok
Spankies - Savannah


----------



## hawkey01

Moons in Boogie St. Singapore. Seem to be a favourite Blue Flue haunt. Took some Oz beauties - passengers - from the Centaur there one time. Giving them a cultural tour of Singapore. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Most Blue Flue deck crowd favoured the Anson Bar in Anson Rd Singapore, and most of us gained intimate knowledge of that bloody great monsoon ditch right outside.
Pat(EEK)


----------



## China hand

Burned Toast said:


> Half Moon Calcutta, full of Chi Chi Girls.(Whaaa)
> 
> Mermaids Tale Saudi Shields.(A)
> 
> Ship Inn Sunderland(==D)
> 
> Kings Arms Leith(Thumb)


The Ship Inn. Our agent told us never go near it. One night coming back to the digs ( I was standing by newbuilding Bank boats at Pallion) I noticed I was being followed.
Next time in the Ship, I mentioned this to Mine Host ( ex Army, German wife?) and was told that as I was their resident toff, they always made sure I got home safely. Full of wierdos and gals who were "available", but never had a bit of trouble in the place. Good pub.(Thumb)


----------



## kudu

I too remember Dannys bar in Antwerp,and being chuffed when an attractive "girl" gave Me the eye.I was saved by an inerrant shyness(even when well oiled),but some of them were beautifull.I also remember the Scandinavia bar in Moji,always chocablock.I had the company of a girl during the time we were in port.When I got home,I found out a mate of mine in the same company(Ropners),had also been with her,a month after we left.Does anyone remember the Trafford Park in the 1960's.I was a regular visitor to Brown and Polsons warfe in Manchester,and the Trafford Park Hotel was often a first port of call


----------



## Don Matheson

Welcome Bar in Abejan, great place just filled with girls. Chief Mate comes ashore for a change and quite likes one of the girls in the corner. Its only the 3/E wrapped in one of his girls outfits to save getting dressed when he came out for a beer. 
Dont think the Mate had got over it when we paid off six months later.
Remember Bettys Bar, Chevalier and even the Criterion all good bars in their own right. Good pub in Govan was the Black Mans.

Don


----------



## jmcg

Surprised that Toby's bar in Singapore has not been mentioned! I rarely got beyond it ! I remember one guy (norweigan) climbing the fake coconot trees supports that supported the roof - he fell out of the tree on to the floor. He was then unceremenously "dumped" out on the road by the gals and their pimps. 

Wonderful memories !

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## salvina

Kings Arms Leith(Thumb)[/QUOTE]

Are you not getting the name confused with the "Kings Wark" better known as the "Jungle"
Also on the shore in Leith, Bills Bar and the Tower which was the first one outside the dock gates and across the road from the Sailors Home.(Smoke)


----------



## Robert M Hughes

I'm sure it wasn't the Sailors Home where I met Black Irene one afternoon (so named for the black butterfly tattooed on her breast) who noting I was broke (as Sparks were) gave me a pint, a ten bob note - and etc. So I remember Leith but not the bar.

Cheers to the Scots,

Bob


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Surprised that Toby's bar in Singapore has not been mentioned! I rarely got beyond it ! I remember one guy (norweigan) climbing the fake coconot trees supports that supported the roof - he fell out of the tree on to the floor. He was then unceremenously "dumped" out on the road by the gals and their pimps.
> 
> Wonderful memories !
> 
> BW
> 
> J(Gleam)(Gleam)


John, 
You must have skimmed through the thread at top speed, Toby's Bar is mentioned in post#3 and again in post#69.
Do you recall Henry's Bar in Hong Kong. Always first stop for us, Steak, egg and chips and a bottle of freezing cold Anchor. It doesn't get any better than that!
Cheers, 
Pat (Pint)


----------



## jmcg

Quite correct Pat - I must have been overcome by the memories!!

Vaguely remember HK - - I much preferred Singapore for my run ashore. 

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Ok, John, but I found Singapore a little hot and manky, not at all what its like these days, whereas HK, although it was sometimes hot, it was often cooler and was to me an infinitely more interesting port than Singapore, although those milk girls that came aboard in Singapore roads were a delight.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## 7woodlane

Coasting men may remember "Mick and Susie's" at North Killingholme. An old farmhouse at the foot of the jetty with an ' Off Licence ' - way ahead of its time as regards today's opening hours. Gone but not forgotten.
David.


----------



## dom

*dom*

the Man at the Wheel,was a nice little Leith pub ,also the Corn Exchange the other end of Bernard st


----------



## dom

*dom*

Farleys Pub?? top of Leith Walk,and not forgetting the Black Bull and Moirs


----------



## Tony Crompton

How about the "San Fransisco Bar' or "Frisco Bar". Nearly every port had one !!!


----------



## Archie NS

The 'Del Monico" in Capetown, great big cavernous place with the stars painted on the ceiling. A little bar in Port Harcourt were you could sit out on the second floor balcony and watch the movie across the road in the open air cinema, and here the moans and groans from the little room at the back!
The seamen's club in Abadan where they served that locally brewed foul tasting beer, thats going back a few years!!
The Arctic Circle Club in the airport at Resolute where you had to take your boots of and leave them at the door (course it's changed a bit since then, and gone all modern now)


----------



## salvina

Archie NS said:


> The 'Del Monico" in Capetown, great big cavernous place with the stars painted on the ceiling. A little bar in Port Harcourt were you could sit out on the second floor balcony and watch the movie across the road in the open air cinema, and here the moans and groans from the little room at the back!
> The seamen's club in Abadan where they served that locally brewed foul tasting beer, thats going back a few years!!
> The Arctic Circle Club in the airport at Resolute where you had to take your boots of and leave them at the door (course it's changed a bit since then, and gone all modern now)


The place with the stars on the ceiling was the Playhouse in Durban not Delmonico's in Capetown. Spent a fair bit of time (and money) in both of them.(Thumb)


----------



## Ken Green

Sorry my friend, the Delmonico in Cape Town certainly did have the ceiling painted like the open sky with plenty of stars etc. Been there a few times!
take care, Ken


----------



## Tai Pan

What about the bar outside Flinders street station in Melbourne. I think it was Chloes Bar, had a huge naked woman picture behind the bar. got waylaid by TWO sheilas and had a great time over the weekend.


----------



## PETER WHARTON

pat, was it tobys or the anson bar that had the barber shop. peter.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

PETER WHARTON said:


> pat, was it tobys or the anson bar that had the barber shop. peter.


Peter, 
Ive a vague memory that Toby's had the barbershop attached.It was altogether a much brighter place than the Anson Bar, and had a nice breeze wafting through it. The Anson was darker and hot, but the beer was cheaper. 
That swung it for most of us.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Duncan112

Chicks in Port Chalmers


----------



## ccurtis1

No mention of Clewes in Salford or the Lock Inn over the Pennines in Immingham. Places you wiped your feet when you left the premises


----------



## Pat Kennedy

ccurtis1 said:


> No mention of Clewes in Salford or the Lock Inn over the Pennines in Immingham. Places you wiped your feet when you left the premises


I been in them both Colin. 
There was a barmaid in the Clewes, had 'Mild' and 'Bitter' tattoed on her boobs, and 'Pay before entering' on her lower abdomen.

As for the Lock Inn, I told one trusting young Yorkshire lass that I was the ship's doctor. A full physical ensued!
Pat[=P]


----------



## ccurtis1

Pat Kennedy said:


> I been in them both Colin.
> There was a barmaid in the Clewes, had 'Mild' and 'Bitter' tattoed on her boobs, and 'Pay before entering' on her lower abdomen.
> 
> As for the Lock Inn, I told one trusting young Yorkshire lass that I was the ship's doctor. A full physical ensued!
> Pat[=P]


You may have needed the doctor Pat after close encounters of that nature in those places


----------



## salvina

Ken Green said:


> Sorry my friend, the Delmonico in Cape Town certainly did have the ceiling painted like the open sky with plenty of stars etc. Been there a few times!
> take care, Ken


The Playhouse in Durban had a false ceiling painted dark blue with holes to represent the stars and at night with the lights behind lit it looked like the night sky.Very realistic. Perhaps Delmonicos did have a painted ceiling but it didn't leave any impression on me.
Do any of you remember or have been in the "Spek en Eirren" (Ham & Eggs) in Antwerp? It was a bar/restaurant in the middle of the docks in Antwerp and much used by the dockers.(Smoke)


----------



## trotterdotpom

"....As for the Lock Inn, I told one trusting young Yorkshire lass that I was the ship's doctor. A full physical ensued!
Pat"

Are you sure she wasn't a Lincolnshire lass? Dangerous place the Lock Inn ... the landlord caught his wife in flagrante delecto and murdered the pair of them.

John T


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

Pat have a look HERE for pictures of the Zillertal, a really good run ashore (allegedly)




Pat Kennedy said:


> Someone said earlier on the thread that he Zillertal has been demolished.
> I hope not, it was a wonderful place, but hardly classed as a 'bar', more of a beer hall, it was vast.


----------



## eldersuk

_Salvina #95
"Do any of you remember or have been in the "Spek en Eirren" (Ham & Eggs) in Antwerp? It was a bar/restaurant in the middle of the docks in Antwerp and much used by the dockers."

_We were in the Mercantile Drydock adjacent to the Ham and Eggs for a couple of months in the fifties. 
Spent many a night in there and used it as a stepping off point for more adventurous forays into Antwerp.

Derek


----------



## Mike S

Quinns Hut in Tahiti! The beer in there was lethal.............


----------



## Ian Harrod

trotterdotpom said:


> "....As for the Lock Inn, I told one trusting young Yorkshire lass that I was the ship's doctor. A full physical ensued!
> Pat"
> 
> Are you sure she wasn't a Lincolnshire lass? Dangerous place the Lock Inn ... the landlord caught his wife in flagrante delecto and murdered the pair of them.
> 
> John T


Hi John,
I was there when that happenened. We were in drydock on the Sprucebank in the next lock which had been converted to a drydock. Probably late 1972. We heard a bit of a commotion upstairs one evening which someone commented sounded like kids running around. Maybe 20 or 30 minutes later we were unceremoniously kicked out of the pub by a policeman without explanation. We found out the next day what had happened.

Ian.


----------



## Ian Harrod

There was the Woolloomooloo Hotel in Sydney, known locally as the "Rock and Roll" where, during the Vietnam war R&R days, they would raffle off the barmaid on a Friday night. Legend has it that 2nd prize was 2 nights with her!


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

I do recall, as an Apprentice (MV Kepwickhall) , with the ship in Bremen, a "Donkey Greaser"making a "fundamental" mistake. He had been in a bar near the ship and had run up a huge bar bill. I was sent ashore to bring him back and as he was about to leave he was invited to pay the, not insubstantial, bill (I was going to say "cough up" but as you will read that would be inappropriate). After he made a number of disparaging remarks about the Germans the situation became heated and the local "FEDS"/Politzei arrived and put the hard word on him whereupon he dropped his pants (and underpants), bent over, and said to the barmaid, "Take it out of this". He was hauled back to the ship and a substantial fine and settlement of the bar bill was paid.


----------



## Dickyboy

Not a specific bar, but I remember Nee Soon and Sam Bwang (Spellings?) A combination of bars, brothels and food stalls. Great run ashore, and everything a seaman could want very handy.


----------



## john fraser

eldersuk said:


> _Salvina #95
> "Do any of you remember or have been in the "Spek en Eirren" (Ham & Eggs) in Antwerp? It was a bar/restaurant in the middle of the docks in Antwerp and much used by the dockers."
> 
> _We were in the Mercantile Drydock adjacent to the Ham and Eggs for a couple of months in the fifties.
> Spent many a night in there and used it as a stepping off point for more adventurous forays into Antwerp.
> 
> Derek


Same here in the 66 during the seamens strike.We were in the Mercantile dry dock for a few weeks.Most nights spent in the " Ham & Eggs"


----------



## Steven Lamb

Been some "crackers" posted so far - keep them coming !

Forgot to mention one outststanding bar the "Ship & Pilot" in Bute Street - a very select part of Cardiff in it's heyday.


----------



## len mazza

*Bars to remember*

Hi,
The Grapevine in Galveston was one I will never forget,plus the one next door to Dannys in Antwerp,recieved some funny looks when I went in there,didn't know it was one for the'other'lot.


----------



## Dickyboy

The "Hog Penny Pub" in Hamilton Bermuda.
Just off the quay in Hamilton. It was very much a traditional English pub, frequented by American tourists in their Bermuda Shorts, camera's ETC who loved the idea that people off the ships would walk in, still in their working clothes, have a couple of pints and go back to the ship again. The idea of tourists and workers mixing in a pub seemed to be a novelty to them.
The Bar in "Cheers" had a similar mixture of clientele and atmosphere, though that series was well after I used the Hog Penny. Not a pub to get ratted in though, not that kind of pub, but it made a good Local.


----------



## Ian Harrod

The crew of the ANRO AUSTRALIA painted the Radio Bar in Jakarta from top to bottom using ships paint back in the early 80's. Only problem was they used chlorinated rubber paint. Couldn't get into the place for about a week, the fumes were so bad.


----------



## eldersuk

Steven Lamb said:


> Been some "crackers" posted so far - keep them coming !
> 
> Forgot to mention one outststanding bar the "Ship & Pilot" in Bute Street - a very select part of Cardiff in it's heyday.



Good singing pub the Ship & Pilot. We were in Cardiff for a three week drydock in 1998 and got quite well acquainted with the place.

Dedrek


----------



## cmakin

sparkie2182 said:


> "Inferno" ........ Lauderdale.


I used to live in Ft. Lauderdale and I don't remember that one. Then, again, many of the joints there have gone away. The longest lived bar there is the Elbo Room. Met my ex in there.


----------



## cmakin

Pat Kennedy said:


> I recall only two bars in Tandjung Priok.
> Both tatty and not very memorable except for the little Gekkoes running around the ceiling and now and then falling in your beer.
> The Radio Bar, and the London Bar
> Pat(Thumb)


There was also the Jumbo Bar. And the flop house. All gone from what I understand. It had been decades since I have been there.


----------



## cmakin

In Manila, there was a waterfront dive that catered, for the most part, to US seamen. The New Shamrock Bar. House flags from most of the companies were on the walls, along with life rings. There was also a chalk board with the ships that were in port and their posted sailing times. Years later I was watching a cheap Kung Fu movie and there was a scene filmed inside the joint. Some of the house flags were reversed to protect the innocent. 

Lots of other joints up the road in Ermita, just a short walk away. 

Of course there were also all of the joints on Texas Street in Pusan, Korea. Typical names like New York Bar, Hollywood Bar, etc.

Does any one recall Ned Kelly's Last Stand or the Red Lips Bar, both in Kowloon? The Bottoms Up bar (as featured in the James Bond Movie) wasn't far either.


----------



## Ray Mac

sparks69 said:


> First taste of exotica !
> Minnie Becks at Northumberland Dock Tank Cleaning Berth.
> Ones introduction to Newcastle Brown and Salt & Vinegar Crisps. Not a good combination I may add.



Long gone, but she got a lot of money from the Refinery for the plot of land.


----------



## eldersuk

Nobody has mentioned the Golden City in Bremen. 

One night the Junior Engineer was inveigled out of the bar by a nubile 'young' lady and led round the block a couple of times and into a room where the aforesaid young lady invited him to slip his gripes and undress and then enticed him through another door which, it turned out, led onto the stage of the Golden City. 

There was our Junior, in all his nakedness before a very appreciative audience and displaying for all to see his very obvious appreciation of the lady's charms.

Derek


----------



## reefrat

Ian Harrod said:


> There was the Woolloomooloo Hotel in Sydney, known locally as the "Rock and Roll" where, during the Vietnam war R&R days, they would raffle off the barmaid on a Friday night. Legend has it that 2nd prize was 2 nights with her!


Well named. Was in there one Friday night and the placed was packed as usual. The clientele included, *****s, pimps, bald and wizened pensioners, drunk and very drunk seamen, a collection of local plug uglies, all jammed, shoulder to shoulder at the bar, and me in my usual refuge slightly behind the door where you were less likely to get your schooner knocked out of your grip, and if it got too willing ,a quick escape was possible. A very very drunk German sailor at one end of the bar took exception to something his mate said and gave him a good solid push. The result was a domino like effect, the entire mob slowly capsized in a flurry of arms, legs, handbags, skirts, sparks, and naked fannies. The fallen slowly climbed off the floor showing remarkable good humour, and the last one to regain his feet was a tiny walnut of a pensioner who had been at the end of the row and the bottom of the heap. He was greeted as the hero of night because his ciggy was still going and and his hand was tightly clamped over his still full pint.
Regrettably I never won the raffle, but its true about the second prize


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Nobody seem to mention the pubs just outside the numerous London Docks way back in the 50's like the Roundhouse, a haunt for Shaw Savill men as SSA didnt feed you on board in those days so you ended up in one of the pubs for a Pie and Pint..or three
Ern Barrett


----------



## tiachapman

Bettys bar in GLASGOW


----------



## Peter Martin

eldersuk said:


> The agent's runner could frequently be seen legless in the Old Nickel. I seem to remember his name was John and there were those who held the opinion that he was maybe slightly limp wristed, if you see what I mean.
> The barmaid in the Old Nickel was Kobe (Spelling?) who, I believe, later took over the Bluebell next door to the Old Nick.
> 
> Derek


I remember Cobby and her husband Peter who was, I think, Canadian I think. They had a particular disc on the juke box which had a strange chorus "Bell, bell, bell - ring it on the bell"; this would get everyone singing. If you rang the bell in the bar you were obliged to buy drinks all round. I called in there about 30 years ago when passing through Amsterdam; they were still there but about to pack up and go to Canada. They'd had enough of the way that organised crime and hard drugs were taking over the Red Light District and making life very unpleasant for them and their customers.


----------



## Quiney

Memorable - for all the wrong reasons...

I was jnr sparks on the Booker Viking tied-up in Hornby Dock, and it was Jan 2nd.
The chief RO says we'll visit the IMRC depot on the lock-side at Seaforth. We ditched our reefer jackets, replacing them with anoraks.
Whilst walking along Dock Road the Chief says lets pop in here for a quick one, a local alehouse (wasn't the Dominion)
As we entered all conversation stopped. We ordered our drinks, but the 'locals' eyed our white shirts/black tie, black trousers. You could hear their thoughts - police? customs? ??????
We drank-up and moved on, laughed about the episode, but felt the 'knives between the shoulder blades'as we left the establishment


----------



## Thats another Story

quiney of all the boozers along the dock road the dominion was notorious as a gay bar.(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## Quiney

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> quiney of all the boozers along the dock road the dominion was notorious as a gay bar.(Jester)(Jester)


That I knew (EEK)

Was it the Dominion that had a 'night club' behind it?


----------



## Thats another Story

the norsman.john


----------



## Quiney

That's the one John
Had a few nights in there...... 

Ta


----------



## reefrat

*gottcha*

My very respectable next door neighbour mentioned a visit as a passenger to Mombasa in the fifties.
He sought the advice of the friendly radio officer with whom they dined on the voyage. The question was where would he and his friends find some innocent entertainment and charming girls.
Sparks pointed out that formal dress was the norm in Kenya for evening outings in mixed company, no problems we all have evening dress including tropical tuxedos.
They set off in their finery to the very high class venue recommended by sparks.
You have probably guessed where.

THE STAR BAR

PS any pix of the Star Bar let me know, i would like show them to the old fellah


----------



## bluemoon

Cleo's in Fremantle
Star Bar (Hotel) - Newcastle, NSW
Golden Bucket, Savanna la Mar, Jamaica


----------



## dom

*dom*

the star hotel had a good night when it closed down


----------



## trotterdotpom

Burned Toast said:


> Long gone, but she got a lot of money from the Refinery for the plot of land.


Re: Minnie Beck. Are you sure about that? She held out for years and was murdered while still at the pub.

John T


----------



## sparks69

How about the "club" at Bandar Mashur. At least the beer (?) was cold.......................
Second thoughts, it was on a par with the "Mish" in Little Aden.
Both were fine, but only if your ship had no A/C.


----------



## Derek Roger

To mention only one Pandora in Kobe .


----------



## bill thompson

We will remember the night of the Star and the slaughter...


----------



## trotterdotpom

Derek Roger said:


> To mention only one Pandora in Kobe .


Purple lighted window just off the Motomachi - I made my first and only foray into the world of the gigolo there. When I hear of "Cougars" these days, I think I was ahead of my time.

A great bar.

John T.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

On that note there was the 'Widows Peak' outside Garston Dock gates in Liverpool. Cougars by the shedload in there, or possibly a better descrioption would be water buffaloes.
Pat


----------



## alan ward

Steven Lamb said:


> "Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa (not to be missed)
> Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (fell out comatose)
> 
> I'm sure there's many more to mention ! (Pint)


Remember the sign?Sunshine Day and Night Club they celebrated both times of day!Also on the Kilindini Road,London Bar,Penguin and the Casablanca but king of them all the Sunshine


----------



## alan ward

Fiddlers by Sammy Williams wharf in Dagenham was an eye opener,Oily Joes by the BI terminal Liverpool a wonderful place run by Nel Flanagan and Frank Ward nautical memorabilia from all over the world on display,A1 at lloyds on Dock road,Robin Hood,Captain Cook and Central Hotel in Middlesbrough.Why travel the world when there was so much to experience right here at home


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

petermac said:


> Florida bar Rio
> Scandi bar Santos
> Alexandria bar Canada dock Liverpool
> Dominion Bootle Liverpool
> Norseman Bootle Liverpool
> Betty`s bar Glasgow
> Liverpool bar Belfast
> Orchard Towers Singapore
> Crown and Anchor Aberdeen
> Waverly Hotel Peterhead(Cloud)(Cloud)(Cloud)(Cloud)


I was in the Florida bar in 1981 in Rio. Bordered on a rough neighborhood as I remember. I think the Cowboy Bar was next door....in any case the Florida had a floor show that night where the gals performed a spot-on lip sync to the musical "Cabaret". I know none of them could speak English but it was impressive acting right down to the fishnet stockings and bowler hats.

Some time in the middle of the show a local gal got up and stood on the table and performed a slow muscial striptease for her boyfriend. Half the patrons watched her. The other half kept enjoying "Cabaret". The gal soon put her clothes on and sat down and was then promptly ignored. No one batted an eyelash.

Always appreciated the Brazilian attitude. Liberated and uninhibited they were.

What a life we lived, eh?


----------



## JoeQ

4 bars outside the dock gate in Bangkok

Mossie Bar
Venus Rooms
OK Bar 
Ship Inn

All good clean fun


----------



## barrie butler

in answer to 5tt. dannys bar antwerp 1961 and a 16 yr old cherry boy aboard the rotherwick castle first trip away [was i green]chubby cheker lets twist again and i fancied the blonde.the crew all knew but me.it took 3 more dances before i realised.did i grow up fast that trip.


----------



## R58484956

Horse and Groom in Southampton always good for a drink or punch up.


----------



## funnelstays

It's gone now but the Star Bar Dock Sud BA,but the ABC in Santos is still going and it has an Internet caff.Joe Beefs Montreal sadly gone,Western Hotel Cornerbrook,


----------



## dom

*dom*

nobody mention the Gut in Malta,Dirty Dicks, the Bing Crosby bar and others,hard to remember them all


----------



## Varley

Armuelles. Bat wing doors, bar consisted of proper porcelain convenience so that one had no need to interupt the session for a pee. Main street, 'dirt' with frequent horse riding displays. I was even given a go on the key at ArmuellesRadio. It was bug key (to which I never graduated) so trouble regulating the dots - duty operator reckoned everyone expected a few more or less (Fyffes Tilapa C 1972).


----------



## 5036

Dickens Pub in Stavanger. Used to row to it in very high tides where the pub flooded 6 inches deep.

Peanut Bar in Schiedam, best sate in Europe

Mishnish in Tobermory

The Kansas City Barbeque in San Diego best known for the bar scenes in Top Gun. Do they still have all the bras hanging from the ceiling, a tradition started by a US admiral's wife who was a long time regular? Car license plates from all around the world stuck out from amongst the bras.

Criterion is still going strong in Glasgow except you can breathe now they stopped the smoking.


----------



## alan ward

The Chevalier on Stubbs Cross Quay Glasgow and the Chevrelettes
Madonna Bar in Osaka-ko by the ferry.I wonder whatever happened to little Ichiko,looked after me like a mother.


----------



## J. Davies

Worst bar....

Red Lips Bar in Hong Kong. 

We always went there first. Dimly lit, seedy and with gigantic cockroaches stalking about. The hostesses were all well into their fifties with powdered faces, cheap perfume, and sad eyes. They would sidle up and caress your arm with cold, thin, thickly veined hands... couple of drinks and a laugh and off to the real bars in Wan Chai. Everything just got better after Red Lips.


----------



## 5036

JD we were the young ones then, look at us now!


----------



## barrie butler

*bars to never forget*

the juniper berry southampton,especially on a friday night the place would fill with sailors,truckers & hen parties.what a recipe for disaster.there were two transvestites [viv & doris ] who would take the stage along with the landlord to entertain the crowd. did look it up on google earth the other day & noted it had changed its name to the bosuns locker & appears to be a more hospitable place.


----------



## metallicgreen

alan ward said:


> Oily Joes by the BI terminal Liverpool a wonderful place run by Nel Flanagan and Frank Ward


Oh happy memories of that place and Heinekin at 25p a pint. Local plod rattling the windows after hours and then joining us, Nel making a grand entrance from the stairs into the backroom. We all used to stand up and applaud. Mike used to get his Guinness shipped over from Dublin, as you say it was just over the road from the B&I Terminal at Trafalgar Dock. *** smoke everywhere but what a pub !!


----------



## alan ward

metallicgreen said:


> Oh happy memories of that place and Heinekin at 25p a pint. Local plod rattling the windows after hours and then joining us, Nel making a grand entrance from the stairs into the backroom. We all used to stand up and applaud. Mike used to get his Guinness shipped over from Dublin, as you say it was just over the road from the B&I Terminal at Trafalgar Dock. *** smoke everywhere but what a pub !!


The caricature silhouette of the dock gate policeman on the end wall titles`Sargeant Pork`,empty tin cans painted with all the different funnel colours in the windowsills,cap tallies from a hundred different ships of every nationality and many from the war,ensigns,courtesy flags,cap badges,every inch covered and the best cool Bass on the dock road.Hours to suit everyone,run with no trouble by Nel


----------



## lesbryan

The casablanca mombas peanuts sambawang haymarket southamton criterion apple tree pompey antelope avondale keyham vaults guzz all great watering holes


----------



## hunty

Godfather Lounge- Mobile
Ali Baba's- Bremerhaven
Happy Apple- Cleveland OH
Sassy Fox- Milwaukee
Piccadilly Bar- Porto Cortes


----------



## hunty

Sorry forgot to add The Anchor (I think) at Birkenhead, rubbish beer but what a laugh.


----------



## KernowJim

Totally agree with the Florida Bar in Rio, had some great nights in there.

Panorama Hotel, Macae, Brazil. Staff would always try and charge you for beer you hadn't drunk at the end of the evening and expensive for Macae but a great bar none the less.

Blarney Stone, Vancouver. Always a good night in there.

Orchard Towers, Singapore. Or "Four Floors of *****s" as it is affectionately known! Also Harry's Bar.

King George & Anton Petersen's in Esbjerg, Denmark. The clientele in AP's are like the patrons of the bar in the Star Wars film!


----------



## Nick Sharpe

The Shoreline, Ruperts and the Tavern, all in South Shields.
Bamboo bar in Bangkok
Aggies bar in Samoa
The Sunshine Day & Night Bar Mombasa
the Seamans Mission - Houston, everybody passed through there.


----------



## R58484956

Kowloon hotel HK. Horse & Groom Southampton.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

KernowJim said:


> Totally agree with the Florida Bar in Rio, had some great nights in there.
> 
> Panorama Hotel, Macae, Brazil. Staff would always try and charge you for beer you hadn't drunk at the end of the evening and expensive for Macae but a great bar none the less.
> 
> Blarney Stone, Vancouver. Always a good night in there.
> 
> Orchard Towers, Singapore. Or "Four Floors of *****s" as it is affectionately known! Also Harry's Bar.
> 
> King George & Anton Petersen's in Esbjerg, Denmark. The clientele in AP's are like the patrons of the bar in the Star Wars film!


Was at the Orchard Towers for my birthday in 1992. What a night! Someone set fire to the tablecloth (paper) at our table which was outdoors, it spread to the parasol, and the neighbouring table. next thing was fire brigade, police, ambulance, the works.
Amazingly the hotel management accepted that their candle had accidently been knocked over and replaced our meals and supplied free beer for the rest of the night.
PatB\)


----------



## Steven Lamb

Have been reliably informed that the "Bongo International" in Middlesboro has closed for good. Some memorable nights in that joint !

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## GBXZ

Is the Jungle is open in North Shields ?


----------



## trotterdotpom

The Jungle's been closed for yonks but the Bongo was still open a couple of years ago.

John T


----------



## Malky Glaister

Pico Bar in Rosenberg, Rotterdam was a favorite of mine as well as a couple in near bye Brielle

making do with quite a lot of UK pubs these days before they all close down

regards Malky


----------



## trotterdotpom

I left an overcoat hanging up in the Pico Bar and it was still there when I got back three months later. Maybe it was a crap coat, but I like to credit Dutch honesty.

John T


----------



## alan ward

trotterdotpom said:


> I left an overcoat hanging up in the Pico Bar and it was still there when I got back three months later. Maybe it was a crap coat, but I like to credit Dutch honesty.
> 
> John T


..........or they had better taste.


----------



## Malky Glaister

I was in Verolme Botlek for a good few months when Maersk Angus and Buchan were laid up . We were in the Pico Bar frequently and got to know a good few folk there. The owners were very nice people. It's all changed now. Last time I was there, no Brits to be seen!
I can recommend Brielle to anyone, drinker or not. Wonderful place.

River Street in Savannah was another great place.
Who would go to sea now with all the restrictions, like being in jail

Off to my local now for a couple of expensive pints of bitter

regards

Malky


----------



## Bonzerboy

Most of the bars in Hellfire Corner Santos would probably qualify if I could remember them


----------



## Robert M Hughes

*Santos*

some of the rooms above the bars there had an interesting occupancy !!

Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

Has Charlies Bar in Aruba been mentioned. The "mine host" had flags and pennants of dozens of football clubs from all over the world. The Colombian lasses were rather special too


----------



## ART6

Minnie Becks in Newcastle docks -- "You get no whiskey here. OUT!"
The officers club in Durban, and being a disgrace to officers.
A bar in Singapore, the name of which I can't recall, that was also something of a knocking shop. For some reason the company thought it was a hotel and reserved a permanent room.
The Raffles hotel in Singapore and being denied admittance. The old story -- "I have been thrown out of better places than this."
"Sir, there are no better places than this!"
The Rossia hotel by the Red Square in Moscow where statuesque girls in hot pants sashayed through the bars and caused serious problems for those of us who were happily and faithfully married!


----------



## Scotsnomad

Marilyns - Olongapo city (Philippines)
Western Bar - Rio
Black & White bar Dhaka Senegal
Hole in the wall, Gibraltar
Central tavern - Sydney
Black Angus - Puerto Rico
Alexandras - Barbados
Horseshoe bar - Gibraltar
City arms - Portsmouth
Yorkshire Gray - Portsmouth
Diamond Lils - Plymouth
Red lips - HK
Horse and Groom - HK
Repulse bay hotel - HK
Cowboy bar - Rio
The ship leopard - Portsmouth
The Go down - Hong kong
The Suzy wong bar - Hongkong
The Fishnet bar - Manila
The E.M's clubs in Subic bay and Puerto Rico

To name a few of the 'fine' establishments that I frequented whilst abroad or at home.

Remember the sign above Marilyns - Best BJ in the far east lol...


[=P]


----------



## richardwakeley

Scotsnomad,

Thanks for putting Marilyn's at the top of the list. Hope you remember the calling card with services offered! We already mentioned it recently on another SM thread with US Navy guys. Great days.

Richard


----------



## KernowJim

Scotsnomad said:


> Marilyns - Olongapo city (Philippines)
> Western Bar - Rio
> Black & White bar Dhaka Senegal
> Hole in the wall, Gibraltar
> Central tavern - Sydney
> Black Angus - Puerto Rico
> Alexandras - Barbados
> Horseshoe bar - Gibraltar
> City arms - Portsmouth
> Yorkshire Gray - Portsmouth
> Diamond Lils - Plymouth
> Red lips - HK
> Horse and Groom - HK
> Repulse bay hotel - HK
> Cowboy bar - Rio
> The ship leopard - Portsmouth
> The Go down - Hong kong
> The Suzy wong bar - Hongkong
> The Fishnet bar - Manila
> The E.M's clubs in Subic bay and Puerto Rico
> 
> To name a few of the 'fine' establishments that I frequented whilst abroad or at home.
> 
> Remember the sign above Marilyns - Best BJ in the far east lol...
> 
> 
> [=P]


Ah! The Black Angus in Puerto Rico! I was there the night the Argentinians surrendered in the Falklands. We went on to a few other places that night but I remember the Chief Engineer insisting we went back so he could have seconds


----------



## Cutsplice

One of my most memorable bar visits all for the wrong reasons was to The Steamer Bar in Preston. It only had one outside toilet for ladies and gents ladies usually crouched in the yard and commenced a washdown of the concrete. Later in the evening I was accosted by a female with two backs and no nose with vomit on the front of her coat drunk as a skunt, could not shake her off eventually with the aid of the landlady she departed the premises.
That experience was where I knew that all my birthdays had not all arrived at once. On the way back to the ship went into a fish and chip shop which had 5 or 6 Norwegian seamen in and one wanted to use a toilet there was a door he went through and into the private area. The owners got excited and called the police in the search for the toilet he was joined by his friends then the owner thought I was with them and asked me to get them out. I tried to oblige and went after them by this time they had woken up 2 children which were screaming their heads off eventually I got them back in the shop area. Then a sergent and a constable arrived one had a big baton they wanted to arrest them for causing a nuisance I said they were sailing at midnight so we were escorted to the dock gate. 
Then I was invited on to their ship which I accepted in the messroom was a tray with some food on it. They started to eat it with my help next thing I knew the lights went out and they lit oil lamps all seemed fine until a very large guy appeared who apparently was the Donkeyman who had just shut down the Generator and the food was his supper. Suddenly all hell broke loose shouting in a foreign language some lounging at the Donkeyman others holding them back luckily the Donkeyman did not appear to want to get physical. I decided it was time I departed and went back to my own ship whilst I was still capable of sailing under my own steam in case war broke out.
That was my first visit to Preston and is deeply ingrained into my grey matter.


----------



## Duncan112

The Steamer - now the Fylde Tavern but shut and for sale last time I drove past (Late last year) https://ukpubsales.wordpress.com/category/ashton-on-ribble-pub-for-sale/ a quick google got that but dunno the agent - maybe instead of a virtual voyage we should club together and buy a sailors watering hole!!


----------



## Steven Lamb

Bonzerboy said:


> Most of the bars in Hellfire Corner Santos would probably qualify if I could remember them


"What a drinking establishment" (amongst other things !)[=P]


----------



## Graham Glover

*Most memorable bar visited "up the road"*

"Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa - maybe
Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (Frequently visited but not quite remembered)

Lotsa visits on ss Sulaco, Fyffes Line


----------



## alan ward

Just thought of something,I first visited N`awlins(as every single native I spoke to corrected me when I said New Orleans)in 67 when we loaded cotton for Manchester and loved it,we were there just before Mardi Gras and everyone was very excited about it.I remember having soft shell crab at an extremely cheap cafe near the dock gate which we reached after walking over a tangle of railway lines with trains whizzing everywhere with those exotic names on the side of the freight cars.Bourbon Street was its usual self and it left an indelible mark on me.Good silk ties,fruit of the loom t shirts and pants and a couple of nice button downs as well.

In `92 a friend of mine asked me if I wanted to go back to help him run his stand at the Shot Show for a couple of weeks.He,in partnership with Purdeys,manufactured a range of gunstock finishing products.I said yes and off we went,it hadn`t changed a bit,we`d work until early evening,change and thern went out it`s still party city my feet didn`t touch ground for 12 days.All the old bars are still there except i couldn`t find Your Fathers Mustache,Pat O`Briens,Court of the Two Sisters,Absinthe House had a beer or two in each.


----------



## romney01

*Cortes*

Does anybody remember the Bremerhaven Bar in Cortes? Went there a few times on Cunard fruit boats. One night we tried to put the cadet in the piano. Girls were good looking as well - especially if you had been away from home for a while.

Happy days.


----------



## Leratty

Gee Hawkeye01 Clarence Frogman Henry what a treat in the 60s if that was when you saw him? Most think he was a one hit wonder but in fact was a well v known blues singer with many hits in US, just the one outside sadly. Would love to have seen him live. I have just gone through my CD collection & there he is amazing now have him singer in background! 

What about the Neptune Bar in Montreal, man that was a place. How many guys came back aboard with a tattoo due to their state there & someone talking them into it? 

Adrian Danny's Bar in Antwerp I reckon many of us feel for the ladies there to our chagrin along with worse our mates laughter when we naively found out that they were not the real McCoy ): It must have made a mark as we can still recall it.....


----------



## Leratty

Does anyone remember the bars in Aden? Usually if you got ashore you drank on the verandahs which were meshed in, apparently to stop hand grenades or home made bombs being thrown up at you? I remember we drank large bottles of I think Alsops (spelling?) beer more than likely British? We never had a problem with the Arabs unlike those Bum Boats. Not sure if it was good luck or we were just too young thus naive + too smaller fry for the anti Brit local terrorists? What about Port Said there were one or two hilarious eye opening for a young lad ones there each with some unusual acts being put on, same same Panama?


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Anyone remember a lively bar in Lisbon - the band played in a lifeboat towards the top of one wall with a chicken wire screen to fend off flying bottles ?

Bob


----------



## Tony Morris

Robert M Hughes said:


> Anyone remember a lively bar in Lisbon - the band played in a lifeboat towards the top of one wall with a chicken wire screen to fend off flying bottles ?
> 
> Bob


Was it the Texas Bar??


----------



## petermc

Tony Morris said:


> Was it the Texas Bar??


Yes it was the Texas Bar,did anyone ever see the band get in the lifeboat? rumour had it it was by a rope ladder which they pulled up after them.


----------



## eldersuk

No, the band came in through a door from some upstairs room. 
As I remember they played semi-classical string quartets and the like. Very inappropriate considering the mayhem going on on 'the main deck'.

Derek


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Thanks for that - Texas Bar - a world of refinement !
Bob


----------



## andysk

Leratty said:


> ....... Danny's Bar in Antwerp .....


We lost our J/2 Eng in there, he said the following morning he was dancing with a 'girl' who had a worse 5 o'clock shadow than him !


----------



## Austinsparks

Pat Kennedy said:


> Bob,
> There was one bar in Schiedam much loved by Blue Funnel sailors, but I've forgotten the name of it.
> Another very pleasant bar, known by all Cunard crews is The Market Diner in New York, the only bar I've ever been in where they gave you as much free food as you wanted as long as you kept on buying beer. We used to forgo the ship's dinner just to eat the tasty French Fries, and the crusty bagels in the Diner.
> Pat(Jester)


We had the reverse scenario on my first ever night in New York - a burger bar near Times Square where the food included unlimited beer!!! We spent a long time there, with the staff joining in and helping us to drink it all. I remember it as a Burger King, years before they came to the UK, but my memory may be playing tricks for the same reason as some other posts on this thread. Whoever designed the menu had clearly never encountered seafarers before, and unsurprisingly I never saw any such offer again!


----------



## ART6

God what a life you general cargo people had! We tanker men never spent enough time in port to find favourite bars, which is why we were such fine, sober, upstanding people and a credit to the merchant service.(Thumb)


----------



## tom roberts

The Longhorn Bar in Galveston,first visited in 1954,there used to be blue movies in the back room,the copper on the door would not let me in,too young at 16 yrs,could only drink coke, got picked up by the inevitable honey driving a Caddilac I had been told this story by the old hands ,bull thought I but wow it was happening, heartache she took us staight to a brothel called Lyanas,Galveston was a wide open place them days,visited it some years later ,bloody place had been sanitised,sad because then I was old enough to enjoy the wilder side of life .And no I didnt go into Lyanas never had the money and some of the ladies were well past theirsell by date.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

tom roberts said:


> The Longhorn Bar in Galveston,first visited in 1954,there used to be blue movies in the back room,the copper on the door would not let me in,too young at 16 yrs,could only drink coke, got picked up by the inevitable honey driving a Caddilac I had been told this story by the old hands ,bull thought I but wow it was happening, heartache she took us staight to a brothel called Lyanas,Galveston was a wide open place them days,visited it some years later ,bloody place had been sanitised,sad because then I was old enough to enjoy the wilder side of life .And no I didnt go into Lyanas never had the money and some of the ladies were well past theirsell by date.


That would have been "the Longhorn Indian" bar, was in there in 1950 and up untill the last house move I had a very interesting buiseness card from there, a sketch of a little indian with tomahawk in one hand and a "scalp" in the other, and at the other end a lady with both hands covering her crotch, and the caption"Beware of the Long Horn Indian"


----------



## spacetracker

ART6 said:


> God what a life you general cargo people had! We tanker men never spent enough time in port to find favourite bars, which is why we were such fine, sober, upstanding people and a credit to the merchant service.(Thumb)


 They said that when I transferred to bulk carriers. First trip ended up with three weeks in Houston after the ship was arrested. After finally loading and heading for Santos orders were changed for emergency discharge of grain in Rio. Over three weeks to unload using limited equipment akin to straws. Returned home virtually bankrupt but had a terrific social life.


----------



## Leratty

Spacetracker, interesting being arrested (our warrant was actually fixed to the stb bridge wing door) we were too on a tramper in the St Lawrence. We were stuck there for almost six to eight weeks I think from memory? Anyway we were supposed to be loading grain but all that stopped half way through & we were anchored off in the river. We used to get ashore most evenings to some great bars with terrific music but the thing I recall most was the amazing pizzas as that was the first time I had had one, I almost lived on them for that period. We eventually were freed, finished our loading & headed for greener pastures quite an experience.


----------



## tom roberts

On the Andania on her maiden voyage we were in New in a bar not too far from the dock a couple celebrating their long anniversary invited us to join the party.The deck boy had one too many and we ordered him a taxi with another hand who wanted to go back aboard,when they went outside they were back in a flash,the woman celebrating the anniversary had stabbed her partner thro the heart and he was lying half out of their car,needless to say we didnt hang around for a second and were of like a shot,cant remember the name of the bar but it was a popular place


----------



## Leratty

Art 6, I did one trip only on a taker, well a chemical one Asprella Shell. I was amazed at the standard of food, accommodation, the rec room was something else with a superb radio so could listen to good music. The crew were Ok, a couple of the officers had their wives aboard which must have bored them, the wives excreta less. We did Houston, Puerto Rico & other Caribbean ports with bugger all shore time. Trip was five-six months but meant to be twelve. Thank the Lord she for some reason went to Leith Scotland & most of us paid off. I took the night train straight to London ex Edinburgh had to stand the whole way too ): Never went on another tanker after that, found it too isolated so back to tramping & a more eccentric life as well as great shore times without though those conditions.


----------



## RonSewell

Joining the swiftness in Inchon s.korea might have been in 81, Singapore airlines to Hong kong where only 40minute changeover to next flight and as ship not sailing for 4 days we missed the flight on purpose by getting on the wrong bus and ignored the tannoy. After we watched the flight take off reported to desk and pleading ignorance found 6 of us in a minibus to a hotel in Kowloon for the next 30 hours. We never did go to bed and it's funny how every street in hong kong seemed to be a sequence of silk shop, electrical shop, massage parlour, Ivory shop then just repeats. Anyway next day it's off to Seoul where you passed out through the glass auto doors only to look up at these sandbagged four barrelled anti aircraft gun emplacements and into the minibus foe Inchon. Arriving at the ship the duty mate says everyone's down at whiskey-Mary's so off we went in a taxi, jeez walked in and it was like something out of the Wild West, through the swing doors and once you got used to the lack of light and music here's the 4th engineer totally naked dancing on the table with a young lady plus one or 2 young ladies on their knees........what a place it was like Rome at its best........I loved Korea !


----------



## RonSewell

That bar in Newcastle north of Sydney can't remember the name must have been 1976 but it had so many ships flags, pennants, memorabilia on the ceilings and walls it seemed like all the worlds sailors had visited at some time. It was the first time I'd ever seen two blokes kissing each other......you certainly got an education at sea. Another time got into port New Years eve, a lovely little place in Almeria Spain I think after a really bad storm ridden trip down from North Norway where everybody I think bar the old man went off ashore, it was chaos I even saw one of our crew floating in the square fountain at one point, New Year's Day was a lovely morning and it was well into daylight as we all staggered back to the ship in twos and threes still well oiled and when the 2nd mate staggered back as the last man the captain suddenly decide he wanted to move the ship about 100foot along the quay. Well what a carrying on the three drunks on the stern windless were pulling instead of releasing with the 2nd mate spending much of the time saluting the captain on the bridge wing who was purple with screaming at him into the radio, a party of drinkers had sprung up on deck to watch and an AB had fallen into the safety net under the gangway and then climbed out and immediately slipped and got stuck between the gangway hinge and the deck where he bobbed about like zebedee on a spring. Tears of laughter rolled down our cheeks as the old man nearly exploded and finally shouting f'it and stormed off. Next morning early I could here these footsteps and loud knocking moving around the ships corridors as the old man yellow carded all the culprits with an invitation time slot to his cabin where I'm sure they were all written up on articles, it was hilarious at the time but looking back it's surprising nobody was killed.


----------



## trotterdotpom

That sounds like The Star in Newcastle, Ron, Welcome to SN.

John T


----------



## duncs

trotterdotpom said:


> That sounds like The Star in Newcastle,
> 
> 
> JT, a few years ago I came across some T-shirts(with pub names on) in an old suitcase in the attic. 'The Star', I remember well. One had 'Lawries Lighthouse Bar' on it, but I can't remember it. Was it a pub on the same drag? I seem to remember that there were quite a few pubs there.
> 
> Duncs


----------



## Pat Kennedy

There is a comprehensive list of seamen's bars both home trade and worldwide composed by Tony at Rhiw.com. Brought back many happy memories;

http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/seamen_bars/bars.htm


----------



## trotterdotpom

duncs said:


> trotterdotpom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like The Star in Newcastle,
> 
> 
> JT, a few years ago I came across some T-shirts(with pub names on) in an old suitcase in the attic. 'The Star', I remember well. One had 'Lawries Lighthouse Bar' on it, but I can't remember it. Was it a pub on the same drag? I seem to remember that there were quite a few pubs there.
> 
> Duncs
> 
> 
> 
> The "Lighthouse Bar" was the one on the "Bank Corner" I think - after "The Star" closed, in dramatic cir***stances (burned out police cars, etc), Laurie and her husband opened up the new pub. You could do alright in there if you were a BHP cadet or a handsome 3rd Mate.
> 
> I think the pub survived the earth quake but the school round the corner didn't. I visited Newcastle last year and the building is abandoned - a sad sight, it was a great hang out.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Duncs, were you with SSM? If so, you know the place, yes, it was just down Hunter Street.
Click to expand...


----------



## duncs

Hi JT,
Never been with SSM. Been in Newcastle many times, but damned if I can remember on which ships. Anchor Line maybe and Blue Star or Bank Line. I seem to remember some tragic problems re 'The Star'. After my time, I should say.

Duncs


----------



## King Ratt

Olongapo City in the Phillipines next to the old US Navy base at Subic Bay was a sailor's paradise. Exit the Naval Base, cross a stinking river where kids would dive for coins thrown in to them and enter a different world. Bars with guards armed with pistols at the Wild West type swing doors into the pubs. Inside all kinds of "entertainment" including floor shows with naked ladies doing amazing tricks with ping pong balls. Some fine musical entertainers plus the usual performances from our own ships companies. Great stuff!


----------



## John Dryden

Had a real good night in the Star in Newcastle,myself and the 3rd mate managed to get three women back to the ship.Two in my cabin cavorting on my bunk,totally uninterested in me.The poor 3rd mate was not so lucky..she hit him and broke his nose.
I recall there was no dock gates there so was easy to slip ashore and back.Reading these posts it seems to have met a sticky end,anyone tell me what happened?
While I,m here I recently saw this video of the Pink Pussycat in Sydney,never went inside because the doormen said we were too drunk and refused us entry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClDywinYS7E


----------



## bill thompson

The Star ceased trading after this night.It has been converted into residential apartments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=648H4D17w3s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6hP6MuXcMw

The song was performed by one of the resident bands prior to the riot.


----------



## duncs

John Dryden said:


> While I,m here I recently saw this video of the Pink Pussycat in Sydney,never went inside because the doormen said we were too drunk and refused us entry.
> 
> Interesting. There was a 'Pussycat' club in Durban, as well as Capetown. I got to know the owner, Helen Polly(a millionairess), in Durban. Free entry, buckshee booze etc.(As long as she was suitably entertained).
> I wonder if this one in Sydney was part of the same concern, Polly Enterprises?
> It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Duncs


----------



## J. Davies

"The Love Story" bar in Santos, Brazil. Spent many a riotous night in there but can't remember much.


----------



## joe-ei5ge

has to be the 'Sunshine Club' Mombasa...even tried 'Limbo' pole, imagine trying it out now, would have to be carried-out in a wheelchair ( if not a stretcher??)
or my first visit to '69 club' in Bombay. some wild nights in Cristobal bar????


----------



## tiki

Tiki Bar Islamorada, Fl


----------



## trotterdotpom

Are they allowed to drink alcohol in Islamorada?

John T


----------



## Julian Calvin

Set off from Brunswick Dock ( Liverpool) one evening with other cadets with the grand idea of tasting in every pub we saw on the walk to Pierhead.
Don't recall much after that!!!!


----------



## tiachapman

bettys bar in Glasgow

they all looked like film stars after 8 pints of heavy


----------



## david.hopcroft

There was a cosy pub just outside SW India dock, almost next to the lock entrance. I remember the landlady being most concerned that me and the 3rd Mate were being cared for aboard !! The beer was good though. Anyone remember what it was called ?

I have just had a look on google earth and have to say 'it looks different from 1966' !!

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom

tiachapman said:


> bettys bar in Glasgow
> 
> they all looked like film stars after 8 pints of heavy


Now that you mention it, they did all look like Jack Palance.

John T


----------



## Pat Kennedy

trotterdotpom said:


> Now that you mention it, they did all look like Jack Palance.
> 
> John T


A slur on the splendid young ladies of Glasgow. 
I spent many happy hours in Betty's over the years and apart from Big Jean and one or two others, most of the girls in there were good lookers. 
One who sticks in my memory, called herself Gina. She was a stunning platinum blonde and had a faint Geordie accent. She spent the weekends up in Dunoon, earning her living amongst the crews of the US submarine fleet at Holy Loch and the rest of the week she based herself in Betty's Bar where she was a very enthusiastic amateur, who would now and then slip you a fiver if you were broke.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## HARRI

*porto allegre*



Bonzerboy said:


> Most of the bars in Hellfire Corner Santos would probably qualify if I could remember them


Santos was good but what about cascallios and uglies in porto allegre, the former when first docked and latter in harder times financialy(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pat Kennedy said:


> A slur on the splendid young ladies of Glasgow.
> I spent many happy hours in Betty's over the years and apart from Big Jean and one or two others, most of the girls in there were good lookers.
> One who sticks in my memory, called herself Gina. She was a stunning platinum blonde and had a faint Geordie accent. She spent the weekends up in Dunoon, earning her living amongst the crews of the US submarine fleet at Holy Loch and the rest of the week she based herself in Betty's Bar where she was a very enthusiastic amateur, who would now and then slip you a fiver if you were broke.
> Pat(Thumb)


Wow Pat - you met the fabled "Wh*re with a heart of gold"!

I must have only been there on weekends or maybe you drank more than me.

I would never demean the ladies of Glasgow, I'm still in contact with one but not from BB.

John T


----------



## expats

A bunch of us had gone ashore into Glasgow around 'rush hour'...We'd had a few jars on board before hitting the bright lights and were feeling frisky...

A lovely, innocent looking lass of about 18/20 passed us, running for a bus on her high heels...One of the engineers called after her, "Slow down, darlin', you'll boil 'yer water"...Quick as a flash her retort was, "Why should you worry, you'll not be scalding your cock in it"...Fast thinkers these Glaswegians...


----------



## david.hopcroft

The Zillertal deserves a mention here I think, though it does not fall into the 'Up the Road' category perhaps.

Spotted this is the Telegraph today.........

David
+


----------



## john hardy

remember the zillertal, beer glasses you could barely lift, and big hausfraus with 6 steins in each hand, good times.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

john hardy said:


> remember the zillertal, beer glasses you could barely lift, and big hausfraus with 6 steins in each hand, good times.



Hausfrau??
[=P]


----------



## Phil Saul

In the Westmorland, Auckland 1970, my mate and me only had $5 between us and were going up the road to Ma Gleesons to meet his girlfriend.
When we got there we told her we couldn't buy her a drink as we were skint and were nursing a couple of beers.
She told him to hang on a bit and disappeared out of the pub with some bloke.
She was away about 20 mins and then came back and gave him $10.
We couldn't believe our luck and decided to move on to the Snakepit under the South Pacific, and his girlfriend said she would meet us down there later.
When we got to the 'pit we copped on to a couple of sheilas and decided to take them back to the ship.
Unfortunately for my mate he turned in with this bird in his own cabin, instead of using one of the spare cabins.
As you can imagine, it was World War Three at about 2am when his original girlfriend came looking for him.
Fortunately for all concerned we were sailing for home next day as I don't think he would have been able to set foot ashore again for a while.
Ma Gleesons and the 'pit. Oh happy days !!!

Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## Micky Bodill

Anyone remember Mr.Craddock who ran the Flying Angel in Valpaiaso?
and then there were the bars, Scandi Bar, Yaco's , Liverpool Bar, Roland bar..


----------



## Rokerroker

March 3rd 1979 - 21st birthday Scandi Bar Santos. 'Nuff said......


----------



## J. Davies

Rokerroker said:


> March 3rd 1979 - 21st birthday Scandi Bar Santos. 'Nuff said......


Scandi bar was over the road from Love Story. Both legendary in the late 70's and early 80's. We used to call at Santos every two months and spend a week alongside on the general cargo vessel "Frontier", out of South Africa (Unicorn Lines) . Unfortunately none of the people I keep in touch with from those days can remember anything. 'Nuff said indeed.


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Pubs in Fremantle High Street*

All jazzed up since the Americas Cup but some folk may remember these in the olden days.

P&O Hotel: the sort of respectable pub, now part of a University.

The Orient: One of thefew still operating as a pub but unrecognisable inside.

Cleos: Now a coffee joint, but in the '70s if you couldn't get some legover in Cleos you had to be fruit. Come to think of it, you would probably be OK even if you were fruit.

The National Hotel: This has had a couple of makeovers. It used to be a bit of a hole but it stands out in my mind because of a bit of memorable graffiti in the men's toilet: "Kenny F***s Spiders". A couple of years after seeing that, I obtained a copy of a book with graffiti from round the world and found: "Kenny F***s Spiders", National Hotel, Fremantle. It's a pretty swish place now and I checked the bogs but could find no mention of Kenny. Actually, my memory could be playing tricks here - it's possible that "Kenny" could have been in the Commercial Hotel, further down the street - a Backpackers Hostel now.

John T


----------



## odobber6

My first ship was the Bencruachan {Ben Lines) 1970 and the bar I remember
in Yokohama was Clancy's Bar.


----------



## Day Sailor

The Ratarze bar in La Coruna - we all got ratarsed.


----------



## GWB

The Oriental Sydney
Ship Inn Sydney
P&O Fremantle now a school


----------



## trotterdotpom

GWB ... Photo of the P&O post #223.


----------



## Enri

Nice to be reminded of some of the places I remember entering, but few I remember leaving. 
So, who can remember the name of the bar/shack on the Bluff at Durban by the Bulkers berths. I have looked to see if it was still there on Google Earth, but can't find it. I have fond memories of this place having spent an afternoon there with the third mate, leaving the mate aboard wondering where we had gotten to.


----------



## richardwakeley

g'day enri,

i don't remember any bar on the bluff, we only bunkered there in blue flue. but later, in gearbulk, i was on 'falcon arrow' alongside at the point discharging cement for 3 months. every lunchtime in a bar, somebody please remind me, was it the 'smugglers'? this was around 1983.

richard


----------



## john fraser

Enri said:


> Nice to be reminded of some of the places I remember entering, but few I remember leaving.
> So, who can remember the name of the bar/shack on the Bluff at Durban by the Bulkers berths. I have looked to see if it was still there on Google Earth, but can't find it. I have fond memories of this place having spent an afternoon there with the third mate, leaving the mate aboard wondering where we had gotten to.


Remember going in for bunkers on Bengloe.A number of crew retired to the bar on the bluff for refreshments.When it came to sailing time,the Ch/off set off to find the boys.but when he got to the bar,no crew.They had hitched a lift back on the steam train and passed him on the way back to the ship.Don,t think the bar had a name but am sure that "BAR" was painted on the roof


----------



## retfordmackem

Steven Lamb said:


> "Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa (not to be missed)
> Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (fell out comatose)
> 
> I'm sure there's many more to mention ! (Pint)


Bon Accord in Grangemouth ,where you signed in as a resident to drink after 10.
Black Cat in Durban .Frst mate Taylor did the trick where he pulled the tablecloth from under the whole array of glasses and broke the lot ,we all beat a hasty retreat from there ,but funnily enough he walked back in through us rushing out ,pretending he was just coming in and he got away with it.
Dannys bar where men were women down to the hairy chests and next door where all women were dressed as men .Funny going to toilet when the women in Dannys bar hitched there skirts up at the urinals.


----------



## david.hopcroft

Remember it well ! 

The bar next to Danny's was the Zanzibar

David
+


----------



## expats

richardwakeley said:


> g'day enri,
> 
> i don't remember any bar on the bluff, we only bunkered there in blue flue. but later, in gearbulk, i was on 'falcon arrow' alongside at the point discharging cement for 3 months. every lunchtime in a bar, somebody please remind me, was it the 'smugglers'? this was around 1983.
> 
> richard


I seem to remember it as the "Smugglers".....However, the last time I was there was in 1975 so "who knows"


----------



## OilJiver

Anyone mentioned Lucy's Tiger Den yet?


----------



## kevjacko

The Monkey Bar, Hamburg. Takes me back to my first trip.


----------



## John Dryden

Durban was buzzing during the time I was at sea simply because Suez was shut.
Even at the the most obscure berth there was a bar on the horizon,over the tracks, dodging the trains in the dark for a run ashore.


----------



## Geoff Grundy

Hi, Geoff Grundy Ex- Royal Mail (60,s) plus others as time went along & co,s disappeared in abundance! l got mugged just outside the "Mish" in Mombasa got my glasses back but not my watch, but l survived and could have been knifed!! Like the BAR rememberance thing as was my "won,t" at sea 44yrs even!! How about the "My Glass" & many others in BA, the "Dancing Walhalla" in jolly old Rotters, "4&half" Rum Lane in Jamaica, somebody remind me of the one in Cristobal??? also the famous bar in Hamburg walking from the fish dock going towards the steps that took you up past the brewery to St Pauli?? Cheers, Geoff


----------



## janathull

Monty,s Sydney.


----------



## AlbieR

janathull said:


> Monty,s Sydney.


I was in Montys (1969 Binsnes) and saw my cabin steward, Harry from Hull, mopping the floor. I said "You never mop the floor in my cabin" and his reply was "I don't get free beer and a hand job in your cabin". For those who are wondering he still didn't mop my cabin when we sailed!


----------



## Neil Mungo

*Santos - 'Love Story'*

Around 1989 the Erinna, Shell Tankers. Went up the road with the 4th engineer. Did a crawl along the strip and ended up in the Love Story. Had a great night, at the end the 4th engineer went to pay for a round, pulled out a wad of money which was immediately snatched by a fleeting girl, who darted out into the street and away. We ran after her, in an extremely drunken state, only to run smack bang into a load of police. They immediately handcuffed us and threw us in the back of a van. We spent the night in some jail somewhere, then were let go next morning. We had no money so walked all the way back to the ship and got back about 10am. It was only when I got changed to go down the pit to start my day that I found the 'Emergency $10' I had in my shoe for such an event. Pity, when I needed it I was so drunk and hungover, that I forgot it was there. What Fun!!!


----------



## Troppo

Henry Africa Bar and the Windjammer. Yokohama...


----------



## tiachapman

yes Bettys bar
oten used to visit while discharging iron ore over the river. spent many a pleasant evening in there quiet pint just sitting there reading my bible.with scotch Jean.


----------



## stehogg

*Most memorable bar "up the road"*

Apologies if I have missed it but the Cowbell in Yokohama was always a good night out ,still have the replica cowbells that were handed out there,anyone remember the locals near Silvertown and KG5 docks


----------



## WilliamH

The best bars are the ones you can not remember being in.


----------



## tom roberts

Eagle oil bar in dock sud B.A I think it was run by an old donkeyman of the Eagle Oil company the MAd house Curaçao the Astor bar Rotterdam ,Dirty Dicks Colon famous for among other bar paraphanalia the Peter Meter a tape measure for you lower appendage,what was your measure?not bragging mine was for big girls or small cattle (had no toys when I was a kid) got a few smiles but never a moooo the smallest was a valve rubber with the words tuck it in you are an embarrassment to the male race,some of the bars on the west African coast nothing more than mud huts but all had African princesses same as ***** ******** red inside,sorry if lowering the tone but these are comments often heard in my time at sea.


----------



## Aberdonian

The Meter was obtainable at Harry Kris's "Dog House Bar", too.

Keith


----------



## tiachapman

the duke in birkinhead


----------



## Pat Kennedy

tiachapman said:


> the duke in birkinhead


Known locally as The Dog's Home.(Pint)


----------



## BobClay

The 'Campo' at Curacao, also Amuay Bay and Punta Cardon.


----------



## vickentallen

Bar NEW HAPPY Yokohama (Oh Sadako where are you now) and all the other ones I spent my misspent youth in..


----------



## alan ward

Bar Madonna by the ferry in Osaka and the lovely Ichiko,who treated me on my last night as I had no money left.


----------



## John Dryden

It,s true Alan,most of the girls had a heart of gold along with the money box.


----------



## Troppo

I vaguely remember a bar in some back street in Osaka with pictures of Zeros on the walls and lots of blokes with the white scarf around their heads....surreal...


----------



## trotterdotpom

Troppo said:


> I vaguely remember a bar in some back street in Osaka with pictures of Zeros on the walls and lots of blokes with the white scarf around their heads....surreal...


The old Banzai Bar?

John T


----------



## Tony Drury

Moulin rouge in Beira ' seem to remember they had stuffed elephant feet as bar stools? Wouldn't work these days!


----------



## THE CAPE CRUSADER

The Cleopatra Hotel (Cleo's) Fremantle and The Star Bar in Newcastle NSW


----------



## roger5261

Steven Lamb said:


> "Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa (not to be missed)
> Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (fell out comatose)
> 
> I'm sure there's many more to mention ! (Pint)


The Sunshines East, The Sunshines West, but in Mombasa the Sunshines Best


----------



## NINJA

Nearer to home, Jungle, North Shields, the Ferry Tavern and Shoreline South Shields.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

NINJA said:


> Nearer to home, Jungle, North Shields, the Ferry Tavern and Shoreline South Shields.


I went in the Jungle one night after arriving in Smith's Dock on the fire damaged Pyrrhus.
I vaguely remember leaving there with a girl, and waking up miles away in a flat in a tower block somewhere in Newcastle with a totally different girl .
God alone knows where I had been, but I must have had a good time, (I think)
It took me hours to get back to the ship, and a right old bollocking off the Bosun.
(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## John Dryden

One good thing about the Sunshine Bar was the debauchery started early afternoon if you had the day off and nothing better to do.Think it was a fairly short and slightly downhill walk back to the ship too.


----------



## DickGraham

Them were the days!!

Sunshine Day and Night club Mombasa.
HongKong bar Penang where you got tanked up before moving on to the Green Door and others.
Pink Pussycat Durban.
Tong Lok Port Klang.
Seamans Paradise and the Ship inn Singapore.
Mossy bar Bangkok (never did get any further!)
Not forgetting the County Hotel Ming Ming (Immingham - where I spent half the night stumbling over a marshalling yard trying to get back to the ship[=P]) 

Huh anybody would think that all I did was go up the road bagging off and getting blootered Oooh Yessss[=P]


----------



## alan ward

John Dryden said:


> One good thing about the Sunshine Bar was the debauchery started early afternoon if you had the day off and nothing better to do.Think it was a fairly short and slightly downhill walk back to the ship too.


Yes,yes and yes.It was the most convenient convivial gathering/watering hole through the day/afternoon and then became a venue of bacchanalian proportions at night.I had the pleasure of visiting Mombasa on each leg of four voyages with Clan spending quite long periods alongside enjoying the delights of the Kilindini Road,Nyali Beach Hotel,London,Casablanca,Sunshine and London Bars.To my immense pleasure we visited 4 years later on Whitco`s Orchidea and I had my wife with me so exhibiting the enormous good sense with which I am blessed I took her to the Sunshine for a night out,merriment did not ensue.


----------



## Robinj

Firemans Arms Cape Town(still going strong), plus His Fathers Mustache Greenwich New York and plenty of others.


----------



## BobClay

Shame on the lot of you …. debauchery indeed.(A)

When I went ashore, I always went to the local library to better myself. :sweat:

Mind you I can't deny they've got some funny libraries in Venezuala. 

[=P]


----------



## Robinj

BobClay said:


> Shame on the lot of you …. debauchery indeed.(A)
> 
> When I went ashore, I always went to the local library to better myself. :sweat:
> 
> Mind you I can't deny they've got some funny libraries in Venezuala.
> 
> [=P]


Hi, I believe you sailed with my brother Roger who could tell us a tale or two about what you got up to.


----------



## BobClay

It's possible, not sure when and where though. :sweat:


----------



## Basil

Mamacita's in Puerto Cortes?
Mombasa in a different life years later: local bank manager tried to touch me for £100 in his lunch bar which "Would change my whole life."


----------



## Tony Magon

The British - Lyttelton

The Snakepit - Auckland

The Rockers (McQuarie) Woolomaloo

The Hero of Waterloo - Sydney


----------



## AlbieR

BobClay said:


> Shame on the lot of you …. debauchery indeed.(A)
> 
> When I went ashore, I always went to the local library to better myself. :sweat:
> 
> Mind you I can't deny they've got some funny libraries in Venezuala.
> 
> [=P]


Strange librarys you went to Bob, couldn't spell "Venezuela"


----------



## Robert Hilton

eldersuk said:


> The Ferryboat Inn at Sapele might qualify for a lot of things, but it doesn't qualify to be on this thread which is about memorable bars - not bars you are trying to forget! Likewise several bars in Lagos, Port Harcourt, Takoradi ............
> 
> Derek


 If you have to try to forget them they must be memorable.


----------



## BobClay

AlbieR said:


> Strange librarys you went to Bob, couldn't spell "Venezuela"


It's a fair cup ...(==D)


----------



## Troppo

Tony Magon said:


> The Hero of Waterloo - Sydney


Great pub - was there the other week...


----------



## sparky1

yes I will agree to:
HongKong bar Penang and Mossy bar Bangkok (there was no need to go further!)
Both on my first trip on Ben Dearg


----------



## makko

I have posted before but for general interest:

My father, an engineer with BF, had been delayed by weather. He and my mother had planned to marry on his birthday but the wedding was pushed back a week.

Accordingly, on my first trip to the Hong Kong Bar, Penang, I did the maths and asked to see the visitor books.

Lo and behold! I found my father's entry, taking refreshment shoreside on that fateful trip!

I was gobsmacked when I learned of the fire and the loss of so many irreplaceable artifacts! I did still have the T-shirt somewhere, riddled in pinholes from wearing it while welding!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## CrazySparks

The Zillertal in Hamburg and The Bulldog in Antwerp - but there again, there were so many across the globe from LA to Hamburg to Kobe to Buenos Aires to - ahhh ffs - I miss those days so badly.


----------



## CrazySparks

*So many bars! So many gorgeous ladies! So much beer!*

The Zillertal in Hamburg and The Bulldog in Antwerp - but there again, there were so many across the globe from LA to Hamburg to Kobe to Buenos Aires to - ahhh ffs - I miss those days so badly.


----------



## alan ward

The Zillertal,memories of Monica and a day trip to a bar somewhere in a forest outside Hamburgplaying footie with a load of very anti British Germans


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948

1967-1970.Always when in Melbourne, London Family Hotel because it was a 7a.m. opener for the dockers and we would drink there until the Pier Hotel opened at 10. Never any need to go further as the girls would all join us there if they weren't already with us . Very happy days, now long gone and Port Melbourne is now "respectable".


----------



## tiachapman

the Waterloo in newport


----------



## knighta

*Seamen's Bars*

We were discussing "Seamen's Bars" in the coffee room (I dare not say where) where several of us are former mariners. This is what we remember:

LONDON
The Stack of Bricks (near King Ted's)
The Cooper's Arms (near King Ted's)
Charlie Brown's
The Prospect of Whitby (on the Isle of Dogs)
The Connaught Arms (Royal Victoria Docks)
The Roundhouse (King George V Docks)
The Cat and Cracker (at Shellhaven)
The Brown Bear (Leaman St)
The Princess of Prussia ((Prescott St)
The Old Graving Dock Tavern 
The Horns and Horseshoes (known as Barney's, after the black guy who owned it)( Cable St)
The Sir Sidney Smith (Dock St)
The Tidal Basin Tavern, Victoria Docks, Camden Town.

HULL
The Minerva

NORTH SHIELDS 
The Jungle

GLASGOW
Betty's Bar

KIRKWALL
The Kirkwall Hotel

LERWICK
Every pub in town!

LIVERPOOL
The Caradoc
Yate's Wine Lodge

EASTHAM
The Eastham Hotel

PLYMOUTH
The Antelope (on the Octagon)( Always pronounced an-TEL-opee)
The Minerva
The Long Bar on Union Street (upstairs there was a sleazy strip-club called The Pink P*ssy C*t; I never went there. Honest)
The United Services, on Union Street
Plymouth Sailing Club, on the Barbican (also known as the Groin Exchange; many MN officers met their first wife there!)

SOUTHAMPTON (WARSASH)
The Silver Fern
The Rising Sun
The Great Harry

PORTSMOUTH
The Albany
The Sir John Peel (where the barmaid, who wore black stockings and a miniskirt used to climb a step-ladder to clean the mirror behind the bar. I averted my eyes. Honest!)

ABERDEEN
The Crown and Anchor
The Imperial Hotel (known as The Dog Track because of the old dogs that used to go to "Over 25's night, also known as "Grab a Granny Night")
The Torrey Bar, on Torrey Dock.

ANTWERP
Danny's Bar (is it a girl? Is it a boy?)
The Schipper Quartier; friendly ladies would wave from their window)

HAMBURG
The Zillertal (where there was an Oompah band. If you bought them a round, you could "conduct" the band, with amusing results!)
The Reeperbahn
Canal Strasse

HALIFAX, NOVA SCOTIA
The Lighthouse Tavern, on Barrington Street, (where the beer was cheap, and the women even.... more beautiful than in the last port)

St. JOHN"S, NEWFOUNDLAND
Sir Humphrey's (which burned down after the brass pole overheated!)
The Strand
The Cotton Club
The Crow's Nest

MONTREAL
The Blue Angel

GOLFITO, COSTA RICA
Just outside the gate of the banana berth, there was a green-painted bar with a veranda, on which the "waitresses" would invite you to sample their fluids. Anyone remember its name?

BUENOS AIRES
Tanker Joe's, on the Canal du Sur
Gato ***** (Black Cat) and lots more in the 25th de Mayo area

PUNTA ARENAS
Maria Theresa's

CURACAO
Campo Allegro
Happy Valley
The Jungle

MOJI
The Rialto

SYDNEY, NSW
Montgomery's Bar
The Wooloomooloo Bay Hotel

LYTTLETON, NZ
The British (destroyed by an earthquake

NEW PLYMOUTH, NZ
The Breakwater (it burned down)

CAPE TOWN
Del Monico's

DURBAN
Lots down Point Road

HODEIDAH
The Bristol Hotel

DUBAI
The Prince of Wales

LOURENCO MARQUES
A tatty place on the edge of town where you could hear gunfire in the jungle. I need help with that one!

MOMBASA
The first bar on the left, just past the elephant's tusks, on Moi Avenue. (I need help with that one too!)

MUMBAI
Grant Road
The Star of India

SINGAPORE
The Straits Cabaret (a shipmate of mine married the Chinese Mama-san. Last time I saw him, he had given up sailing, and become a ship-owner!)
The Cellar Bar, on Collier Quay
The Keelong Bar on Pulau Bukom. It was on stilts over the harbour. (They did great Nasi Goreng, but it was wise to leave before the punch-up started amongst the lads who had been on the Vietnam coast run during the war!)
Bugis Street, where the "women" were beautiful, but had "Adam's Apples", if you get my drift!
Connell House Seamen's Hotel (next door to the Norwegian Seamen's Mission, which had a good swimming pool)
The Anson, on Anson Road
The Guan Guan Bar

PENANG
The Cellar Bar

SHAGHAI
The Long Bar

KOBE
Clancy's Bar, and many others in the Motomachi district.

If you can think of any more, please let Ships Nostalgia know; we are the last generation who experienced these places, most are long gone, and when we "cross the bar", it will all be lost forever.
Watch the job for me. I'm off for a cold one. Notchy.


----------



## morky1

The Bomb Shelter in Tilbury, barely qualifies as a bar, but interesting, The Tangle Inn, Singapore, Monty's in Sydney (now yuppified ), the Edinburgh Castle in San Francisco


----------



## bluemoon

The Tangle Inn was a particular favourite of mine. The a/c inside was almost artic and a jumper or jacket was needed.
The food, especially their curry, was to die for and I vividly remember the starched table clothes and napkins.
In the late 70's early 80's the owner's son was in the Singapore Army and a member of the President's bodyguard.


----------



## saudisid

knighta said:


> We were discussing "Seamen's Bars" in the coffee room (I dare not say where) where several of us are former mariners. This is what we remember:
> 
> LONDON
> The Stack of Bricks (near King Ted's)
> The Cooper's Arms (near King Ted's)
> Charlie Brown's
> The Prospect of Whitby (on the Isle of Dogs)
> The Connaught Arms (Royal Victoria Docks)
> The Roundhouse (King George V Docks)
> The Cat and Cracker (at Shellhaven)
> The Brown Bear (Leaman St)
> The Princess of Prussia ((Prescott St)
> The Old Graving Dock Tavern
> The Horns and Horseshoes (known as Barney's, after the black guy who owned it)( Cable St)
> The Sir Sidney Smith (Dock St)
> The Tidal Basin Tavern, Victoria Docks, Camden Town.
> 
> HULL
> The Minerva
> 
> NORTH SHIELDS
> The Jungle
> 
> GLASGOW
> Betty's Bar
> 
> KIRKWALL
> The Kirkwall Hotel
> 
> LERWICK
> Every pub in town!
> 
> LIVERPOOL
> The Caradoc
> Yate's Wine Lodge
> 
> EASTHAM
> The Eastham Hotel
> 
> PLYMOUTH
> The Antelope (on the Octagon)( Always pronounced an-TEL-opee)
> The Minerva
> The Long Bar on Union Street (upstairs there was a sleazy strip-club called The Pink P*ssy C*t; I never went there. Honest)
> The United Services, on Union Street
> Plymouth Sailing Club, on the Barbican (also known as the Groin Exchange; many MN officers met their first wife there!)
> 
> SOUTHAMPTON (WARSASH)
> The Silver Fern
> The Rising Sun
> The Great Harry
> 
> PORTSMOUTH
> The Albany
> The Sir John Peel (where the barmaid, who wore black stockings and a miniskirt used to climb a step-ladder to clean the mirror behind the bar. I averted my eyes. Honest!)
> 
> ABERDEEN
> The Crown and Anchor
> The Imperial Hotel (known as The Dog Track because of the old dogs that used to go to "Over 25's night, also known as "Grab a Granny Night")
> The Torrey Bar, on Torrey Dock.
> 
> ANTWERP
> Danny's Bar (is it a girl? Is it a boy?)
> The Schipper Quartier; friendly ladies would wave from their window)
> 
> HAMBURG
> The Zillertal (where there was an Oompah band. If you bought them a round, you could "conduct" the band, with amusing results!)
> The Reeperbahn
> Canal Strasse
> 
> HALIFAX, NOVA SCOTIA
> The Lighthouse Tavern, on Barrington Street, (where the beer was cheap, and the women even.... more beautiful than in the last port)
> 
> St. JOHN"S, NEWFOUNDLAND
> Sir Humphrey's (which burned down after the brass pole overheated!)
> The Strand
> The Cotton Club
> The Crow's Nest
> 
> MONTREAL
> The Blue Angel
> 
> GOLFITO, COSTA RICA
> Just outside the gate of the banana berth, there was a green-painted bar with a veranda, on which the "waitresses" would invite you to sample their fluids. Anyone remember its name?
> 
> BUENOS AIRES
> Tanker Joe's, on the Canal du Sur
> Gato ***** (Black Cat) and lots more in the 25th de Mayo area
> 
> PUNTA ARENAS
> Maria Theresa's
> 
> CURACAO
> Campo Allegro
> Happy Valley
> The Jungle
> 
> MOJI
> The Rialto
> 
> SYDNEY, NSW
> Montgomery's Bar
> The Wooloomooloo Bay Hotel
> 
> LYTTLETON, NZ
> The British (destroyed by an earthquake
> 
> NEW PLYMOUTH, NZ
> The Breakwater (it burned down)
> 
> CAPE TOWN
> Del Monico's
> 
> DURBAN
> Lots down Point Road
> 
> HODEIDAH
> The Bristol Hotel
> 
> DUBAI
> The Prince of Wales
> 
> LOURENCO MARQUES
> A tatty place on the edge of town where you could hear gunfire in the jungle. I need help with that one!
> 
> MOMBASA
> The first bar on the left, just past the elephant's tusks, on Moi Avenue. (I need help with that one too!)
> 
> MUMBAI
> Grant Road
> The Star of India
> 
> SINGAPORE
> The Straits Cabaret (a shipmate of mine married the Chinese Mama-san. Last time I saw him, he had given up sailing, and become a ship-owner!)
> The Cellar Bar, on Collier Quay
> The Keelong Bar on Pulau Bukom. It was on stilts over the harbour. (They did great Nasi Goreng, but it was wise to leave before the punch-up started amongst the lads who had been on the Vietnam coast run during the war!)
> Bugis Street, where the "women" were beautiful, but had "Adam's Apples", if you get my drift!
> Connell House Seamen's Hotel (next door to the Norwegian Seamen's Mission, which had a good swimming pool)
> The Anson, on Anson Road
> The Guan Guan Bar
> 
> PENANG
> The Cellar Bar
> 
> SHAGHAI
> The Long Bar
> 
> KOBE
> Clancy's Bar, and many others in the Motomachi district.
> 
> If you can think of any more, please let Ships Nostalgia know; we are the last generation who experienced these places, most are long gone, and when we "cross the bar", it will all be lost forever.
> Watch the job for me. I'm off for a cold one. Notchy.


Mombasa it was the Casablanca just past the Tusks. Had a meal in the Hong Kong next door in 74. Then into the Casablanca for one for the Road. 
Question Have you ever been groped by a Mombasa " Lady " in a blond wig singing Christmas Carols ???


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Anyone remember Toby's Paradise Bar in Anson Rd, Singapore?

About three years ago a guy posted that question on here, and asked if anyone had any memories of this particular bar and it's owner, the aforementioned Toby. 
Well i responded and a few weeks later I got a reply from the poster who turned out to be a professor at New York University.
He was acting on behalf of a Chinese/American film maker named Sikay Tang, who was researching Toby and his chequered history. and he asked if he could put this Sikay Tang in touch with me.
Of course, suspecting some kind of scam, I googled both of them and found that they were genuine
She duly contacted me a few days later, and told me she was coming to the UK the following May and could she call at my house and do a filmed interview.
In due course this came to pass, Ms Tang, a charming young lady arrived on the appointed date with a film crew of two, and carried out a very long session of filming and quizzing me about Toby's, and also about my experiences in the British Merchant Navy.
She had spent the previous couple of days filming several ex seamen in Liverpool and was doing some more in Liverpool, Birkenhead and Lancashire over the following few days.
She mentioned that her sound engineer was not available for this future filming and said she needed to find a replacement locally.
I recommended my grandson, Jack, who was at that time just completing a degree in media studies, which included sound engineering etc, so she hired him, and he accompanied her for the remainder of her project in the UK, for which she paid him handsomely.
Anyway, Sikay Tang has kept in touch with me, and from time to time advises me of progress. 
"Still in development " she says.
She promised to send me a copy
I hope I live to see it!
So far, all I've had is a couple of New Year greeting cards and a box of Shortbread biccies

Pat(Thumb)(Gleam)


----------



## JoeQ

knighta said:


> We were discussing "Seamen's Bars" in the coffee room (I dare not say where) where several of us are former mariners. This is what we remember:
> 
> 
> LOURENCO MARQUES
> A tatty place on the edge of town where you could hear gunfire in the jungle. I need help with that one!
> 
> 
> If you can think of any more, please let Ships Nostalgia know; we are the last generation who experienced these places, most are long gone, and when we "cross the bar", it will all be lost forever.
> Watch the job for me. I'm off for a cold one. Notchy.


In LM there was a street of bars on the right outside the dock gate, I remember Maxime's and the World Bar. Some pretty long nights in there. The beer was disgusting, Lauentina or 2M IIRC the first mouthful was terrible but by the time you got half way through your first bottle you kind of got used to it


----------



## Tony Drury

Joe

Also remember LM for bottles of Lagoste (think it was a wine imported from Portugal so drinkable?) and peri peri prawns.

The hangovers probably came from cocktailing drinkable wine with undrinkable beer!


----------



## john hardy

ah, chancre alley in LM, did a couple of trips there, great times were had by all. remember the wine very well, found the beer quite drinkable, but there again, was never fussy.


----------



## AlbieR

All this talk of LM reminded me of LM Radio, still going strong and as good as ever, listen here. http://radio.garden/live/maputo/lm-radio-fm-87-8/ Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Taylor

Tony Drury said:


> Joe
> 
> Also remember LM for bottles of Lagoste (think it was a wine imported from Portugal so drinkable?) and peri peri prawns.
> 
> The hangovers probably came from cocktailing drinkable wine with undrinkable beer!


Tony you can still buy that wine here in the States...its a vinho verde and has a prawn on the label. Remember peri peri shrimp, they used to count the heads left remaining on your plate and charge by how many eaten. The cats under the table managed to keep our bill low !


----------



## PompeyMush

leboot said:


> As mentioned The Sunshine, and The New Florida. If the lads weren't in one they were in the other!


I went to Mombers a few years back on holiday and could not find the Sunshine Bar or Rainbow. The place has changed so much since I was there in the late 70`s early 80`s.. The Florida was still there though.


----------



## R815614

seamen bars;;;;;possibly the bar in golfito was Emmas,picnic bar was up the hill.ran there with fyffes for 10 years, but memory bit vague, must of been the rum..skin ports all had good bars. Eddie


----------



## DickGraham

Yes LM - loverly! Seem to remember drinking beer with gold foil round the top - cost 2.50 Escudos per bottle but could get 70 Escudos to the pound on the black market - made the "escort fees" particularly cheap as well(==D)


----------



## Varley

Anyone remember Godfrey Hartley. MTS Chaplain at LM. He wasn't a stranger to a (strictly) convivial glass.


----------



## john richards

Thanks AlbieR #287 . Found some Crackin` Radio Stations Centro America & Nashville USA Gracias. Good bars 2 in St Margarete`s Hope South Ronaldsay, Orkney, while working on Gills Bay Ferry Crossing.


----------



## Frank P

Bangkok, the Mosquito bar and the Venus bar


----------



## vickentallen

Chatham, The Fountain, good for a scrap most nights. in the 50s


----------



## saudisid

Tony Drury said:


> Joe
> 
> Also remember LM for bottles of Lagoste (think it was a wine imported from Portugal so drinkable?) and peri peri prawns.
> 
> The hangovers probably came from cocktailing drinkable wine with undrinkable beer!


Dont forget the Peri Peri Chichens Tony. Must have been 73 in the Montreal. 

Alan


----------



## john larder

my most memorable bar although not the first one was in 1943 inn Auckland n.z. at that time all bars etc closed at 6pm dailywe found one called Gleesons if you signed in as a resident it was open to midnight i this cost you about 3shillings and sixpence you also got a rebate if you left at an earlier time.I bannot remember my first bar at 93 the memory is not at its best John


----------



## LouisB

knighta said:


> We were discussing "Seamen's Bars" in the coffee room (I dare not say where) where several of us are former mariners. This is what we remember:
> 
> LONDON
> The Stack of Bricks (near King Ted's)
> The Cooper's Arms (near King Ted's)
> Charlie Brown's
> The Prospect of Whitby (on the Isle of Dogs)
> The Connaught Arms (Royal Victoria Docks)
> The Roundhouse (King George V Docks)
> The Cat and Cracker (at Shellhaven)
> The Brown Bear (Leaman St)
> The Princess of Prussia ((Prescott St)
> The Old Graving Dock Tavern
> The Horns and Horseshoes (known as Barney's, after the black guy who owned it)( Cable St)
> The Sir Sidney Smith (Dock St)
> The Tidal Basin Tavern, Victoria Docks, Camden Town.
> 
> HULL
> The Minerva
> 
> NORTH SHIELDS
> The Jungle
> 
> GLASGOW
> Betty's Bar
> 
> KIRKWALL
> The Kirkwall Hotel
> 
> LERWICK
> Every pub in town!
> 
> LIVERPOOL
> The Caradoc
> Yate's Wine Lodge
> 
> EASTHAM
> The Eastham Hotel
> 
> PLYMOUTH
> The Antelope (on the Octagon)( Always pronounced an-TEL-opee)
> The Minerva
> The Long Bar on Union Street (upstairs there was a sleazy strip-club called The Pink P*ssy C*t; I never went there. Honest)
> The United Services, on Union Street
> Plymouth Sailing Club, on the Barbican (also known as the Groin Exchange; many MN officers met their first wife there!)
> 
> SOUTHAMPTON (WARSASH)
> The Silver Fern
> The Rising Sun
> The Great Harry
> 
> PORTSMOUTH
> The Albany
> The Sir John Peel (where the barmaid, who wore black stockings and a miniskirt used to climb a step-ladder to clean the mirror behind the bar. I averted my eyes. Honest!)
> 
> ABERDEEN
> The Crown and Anchor
> The Imperial Hotel (known as The Dog Track because of the old dogs that used to go to "Over 25's night, also known as "Grab a Granny Night")
> The Torrey Bar, on Torrey Dock.
> 
> ANTWERP
> Danny's Bar (is it a girl? Is it a boy?)
> The Schipper Quartier; friendly ladies would wave from their window)
> 
> HAMBURG
> The Zillertal (where there was an Oompah band. If you bought them a round, you could "conduct" the band, with amusing results!)
> The Reeperbahn
> Canal Strasse
> 
> HALIFAX, NOVA SCOTIA
> The Lighthouse Tavern, on Barrington Street, (where the beer was cheap, and the women even.... more beautiful than in the last port)
> 
> St. JOHN"S, NEWFOUNDLAND
> Sir Humphrey's (which burned down after the brass pole overheated!)
> The Strand
> The Cotton Club
> The Crow's Nest
> 
> MONTREAL
> The Blue Angel
> 
> GOLFITO, COSTA RICA
> Just outside the gate of the banana berth, there was a green-painted bar with a veranda, on which the "waitresses" would invite you to sample their fluids. Anyone remember its name?
> 
> BUENOS AIRES
> Tanker Joe's, on the Canal du Sur
> Gato ***** (Black Cat) and lots more in the 25th de Mayo area
> 
> PUNTA ARENAS
> Maria Theresa's
> 
> CURACAO
> Campo Allegro
> Happy Valley
> The Jungle
> 
> MOJI
> The Rialto
> 
> SYDNEY, NSW
> Montgomery's Bar
> The Wooloomooloo Bay Hotel
> 
> LYTTLETON, NZ
> The British (destroyed by an earthquake
> 
> NEW PLYMOUTH, NZ
> The Breakwater (it burned down)
> 
> CAPE TOWN
> Del Monico's
> 
> DURBAN
> Lots down Point Road
> 
> HODEIDAH
> The Bristol Hotel
> 
> DUBAI
> The Prince of Wales
> 
> LOURENCO MARQUES
> A tatty place on the edge of town where you could hear gunfire in the jungle. I need help with that one!
> 
> MOMBASA
> The first bar on the left, just past the elephant's tusks, on Moi Avenue. (I need help with that one too!)
> 
> MUMBAI
> Grant Road
> The Star of India
> 
> SINGAPORE
> The Straits Cabaret (a shipmate of mine married the Chinese Mama-san. Last time I saw him, he had given up sailing, and become a ship-owner!)
> The Cellar Bar, on Collier Quay
> The Keelong Bar on Pulau Bukom. It was on stilts over the harbour. (They did great Nasi Goreng, but it was wise to leave before the punch-up started amongst the lads who had been on the Vietnam coast run during the war!)
> Bugis Street, where the "women" were beautiful, but had "Adam's Apples", if you get my drift!
> Connell House Seamen's Hotel (next door to the Norwegian Seamen's Mission, which had a good swimming pool)
> The Anson, on Anson Road
> The Guan Guan Bar
> 
> PENANG
> The Cellar Bar
> 
> SHAGHAI
> The Long Bar
> 
> KOBE
> Clancy's Bar, and many others in the Motomachi district.
> 
> If you can think of any more, please let Ships Nostalgia know; we are the last generation who experienced these places, most are long gone, and when we "cross the bar", it will all be lost forever.
> Watch the job for me. I'm off for a cold one. Notchy.


Memories memories of thirty odd years of ships and the sea - really enjoyed going through the list. Thanks for posting.


LouisB (Scribe)


----------



## Moulder

The Kings Arms in Kobe was a good place to start before the evening continued in the Motomachi. Nearly always had a game of darts with students who wanted to improve their English.

(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Moulder said:


> The Kings Arms in Kobe was a good place to start before the evening continued in the Motomachi. Nearly always had a game of darts with students who wanted to improve their English.
> 
> (Thumb)


About the only time I ever won a game of darts!

They should have played with a "Yorkshire Dartboard" and they'd have saved themselves the problem of pronouncing "treble".

John T


----------



## sparks69

Minnie Beck's Northumberland Dock near the Tank Cleaning Jetty.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Minnie Beck's was not notably a fun establishment. Only a short way 'up the road' I will accept but fun or entertainment it most definitely was not.


----------



## sparks69

I can tell you to a first tripper it was magic.
These days it would be called a "Themed" establishment.


----------



## Ron Stringer

sparks69 said:


> I can tell you to a first tripper it was magic.
> These days it would be called a "Themed" establishment.


If you were in there in 1966, we may have been there together. When I was working for MIMCo on the docks, if I was working over that side of the river, Minnie Beck's was the place to go for (liquid) lunch.


----------



## sparks69

Possibly as we went from the Tank Cleaning berth up to Palmers in Hebburn for DD. September 1966. The British Lantern/GCLU had Marconi gear. The HF Tx was the Seaspan.


----------



## GWB

The Tahitian Hotel Tahiti was better than Quinns Bar as there was not a fight or trouble.


----------



## uncle Ray

The Esplanade in Port Headland and also Monty's bar in Manly Sydney were I first met Shirley the shore Bosun, now that was an experience :0))


----------



## KYRENIA

Montys Bar, Pyrmont. Was there last week after my last visit 54 years ago. Now called "The Pyrmont Bridge Hotel".


----------



## uncle Ray

KYRENIA said:


> Montys Bar, Pyrmont. Was there last week after my last visit 54 years ago. Now called "The Pyrmont Bridge Hotel".


I was in Sydney from November last year to March 2018 and paid a visit to the Piermont Bridge on many occasions just to reminisce, its definitely changed and Shirley the shore bosun sadly isn't with us anymore, (but those stories are for another day) She was a character 

All those yuppy wooden houses on Manly quay weren't there back in 1971 when I was there.

Happy Days

Merry Christmas Kyrenia and all


----------



## Carlyc79

TIDAL BASIN TAVERN VICTORIA DOCKS - hi all! Absolute longshot but if anyone remembers the Tidal Basin Tavern in the late 1950s/early 1960s, landlord/lady were Agnes and Horace but went by Joan and Joe?! They had two kids, Sandra and Peter, and eventually a third baby, Janet. Theresa Smith was an Irish barmaid there. Frank Young worked as a bosun down the docks and later for RML. If any of this rings any bells with anyone, please let me know!!! Thank you so much! ?


----------



## Jim Harris

'Fairleys' on Leith Walk, Edinburgh....

and 'The 'George' in St Kilda, Melbourne, was always a 'lively' place!


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Carlyc79 said:


> TIDAL BASIN TAVERN VICTORIA DOCKS - hi all! Absolute longshot but if anyone remembers the Tidal Basin Tavern in the late 1950s/early 1960s, landlord/lady were Agnes and Horace but went by Joan and Joe?! They had two kids, Sandra and Peter, and eventually a third baby, Janet. Theresa Smith was an Irish barmaid there. Frank Young worked as a bosun down the docks and later for RML. If any of this rings any bells with anyone, please let me know!!! Thank you so much! ?


Well, if you are referring to what I knew as the Gallions the answer's yes but it was later for me, about 1965 to 1971, and, sorry, I have absolutely no memory of any names. My memories are of nipping ashore whilst waiting for the tide for a quick pint and a few pickled eggs from a huge jar on the bar to set me up for forthcoming months doing battle with a Doxford. I'm amazed to see that apparently it still exists as the Galyons Bar & Kitchen which suggest that it's a bit more up-market than I remember it !


----------



## conall.lavery

conall.lavery


----------



## spaarks

*Texas Bar*

The Texas bar in Lisbon. I seem to recall it had a ship's lifeboat suspended from the ceiling, in which you could sit and drink. That was c/1970, I daresay it failed the Lifting Regs load test since then.
More recently (2008 or so) the sign was still there, but it had been converted inro a trendy disco.... I didn't go in, I just assumed it was trendy because the Cais do Sodre has been yuppified. Well apart from a few possibly dodgy places.... the Copenhagen Bar, and a downstairs place in a side street??


----------



## spaarks

*South Shields*

What was the bar just outside Redheads, c/1990?
And what was the disco / night club out by the beach where Thursday night was popular!?

The Legion was great on Sunday lunchtime, bingo and something else...


----------



## OilJiver

spaarks said:


> The Texas bar in Lisbon. I seem to recall it had a ship's lifeboat suspended from the ceiling, in which you could sit and drink.…...


Entirely correct re lifeboat being suspended from roof....BUT, as I recall, access to boat wasn't permitted. I was once _asked to leave_ said establishment after climbing into the boat and giving a rendition of Delilah!

(But then maybe I was just out of tune)


----------



## petermc

spaarks said:


> The Texas bar in Lisbon. I seem to recall it had a ship's lifeboat suspended from the ceiling, in which you could sit and drink. That was c/1970, I daresay it failed the Lifting Regs load test since then.
> More recently (2008 or so) the sign was still there, but it had been converted inro a trendy disco.... I didn't go in, I just assumed it was trendy because the Cais do Sodre has been yuppified. Well apart from a few possibly dodgy places.... the Copenhagen Bar, and a downstairs place in a side street??


In the eariy 60s there used to be a band playing in the boat,access was by a ladder which was then taken away.


----------



## Basil

OilJiver said:


> Entirely correct re lifeboat being suspended from roof....BUT, as I recall, access to boat wasn't permitted. I was once _asked to leave_ said establishment after climbing into the boat and giving a rendition of Delilah!
> 
> (But then maybe I was just out of tune)


Absolutely epic! Wish I'd been there.


----------



## Duncan112

spaarks said:


> What was the bar just outside Redheads, c/1990?
> And what was the disco / night club out by the beach where Thursday night was popular!?
> 
> The Legion was great on Sunday lunchtime, bingo and something else...


The bar outside Readhead's might have been Tyne Dock

The bar on the beach was "The Shoreline" an interesting (!!!) place, seem to remember Thursday nights was "Ruperts" under the amusement arcade in Ocean Road - only ever went in The Shoreline on a Wednesday (Because every where else shut at 11!!)


----------



## spaarks

OilJiver said:


> Entirely correct re lifeboat being suspended from roof....BUT, as I recall, access to boat wasn't permitted. I was once _asked to leave_ said establishment after climbing into the boat and giving a rendition of Delilah!
> 
> (But then maybe I was just out of tune)


Maybe that was the night I was there!


----------



## spaarks

petermc said:


> In the eariy 60s there used to be a band playing in the boat,access was by a ladder which was then taken away.


You are right Peter. I think it was some sort of brass band.


----------



## spaarks

Duncan112 said:


> The bar outside Readhead's might have been Tyne Dock
> 
> The bar on the beach was "The Shoreline" an interesting (!!!) place, seem to remember Thursday nights was "Ruperts" under the amusement arcade in Ocean Road - only ever went in The Shoreline on a Wednesday (Because every where else shut at 11!!)


Not sure what night it was, but the night I was thinking of was known as the 'grab a something' night. (not funny anymore, but that was what it was called).


----------



## Duncan112

spaarks said:


> Not sure what night it was, but the night I was thinking of was known as the 'grab a something' night. (not funny anymore, but that was what it was called).


That sets the memories tingling, I was first in South Shields 1984 for Phase III Engineer Cadet. 

La Strada was another place of ill repute, The Chelsea Cat (Got slung out for Po-going (Being a second floor establishment it wasn't approved of), The Horsley Hill, Yellow Welly, New Ferry Tavern, all good fun when you're single and young!


----------



## Barrie Youde

I hope that the Captain Cook in Sydney might still be in business!

I salute it as the first place of far too many in which I ever worshipped at the shrine of bacchus, in 1959. Thankfully I can still say, with Churchill, that I have taken more out of alcohol than it has ever taken out of me.


----------



## tom roberts

B.A.had some great bars but one rarely mentioned was the Eagle Oil bar at Dock Sud,went there on a shell tanker the Hyria,another we visited a lot on her was the The Mad House. In the refinery at Curaçao.


----------



## sparky1

yep, ditto, least said the better.....


----------



## OilJiver

V interesting post from Pat K in Mess Deck - Unusual Cloud Formations. 

Never witnessed such aerial phenomena myself. But earliest recollection of large smoke rings was in Lucy’s Tiger Den.


----------



## Devans47

ACB bar Moji Japan, think her name was Kiomi San but there's a story.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Devans47 said:


> ACB bar Moji Japan, think her name was Kiomi San but there's a story.


ACB Bar was a laugh. Pretty sure it was owned by Moji Meri the old bird who a coca cola boat that came out to the ships at anchor flogging souvenir stuff. There was always a load of girls on board but I didn't hear of any monkey business with them. Kiomi San would of course have been a different story. Hope for your sake that she wasn't one that I met one time.

John T


----------



## Devans47

trotterdotpom said:


> ACB Bar was a laugh. Pretty sure it was owned by Moji Meri the old bird who a coca cola boat that came out to the ships at anchor flogging souvenir stuff. There was always a load of girls on board but I didn't hear of any monkey business with them. Kiomi San would of course have been a different story. Hope for your sake that she wasn't one that I met one time.
> 
> John T


Good time no 'problems'


----------



## Lao Pan

Originally put this link on the other site - in the quiz section and nobody recognized it (EEK) probably to much of the (Pint) at the time.

Used to be the Harbour Lights (now the Licky Tomato Bar) just of the Motomachi in Kobe.

This is a Google 360 deg view. Motomachi at the top of the alley. If you rotate 90 deg to your left, you can go through the door in to the bar (Virtual drinks are on me (Jester))
I often wonder what happened to Lisa (who I loved dearly) and Emico the 2 girls that worked there along with the Mama-San. Last time I was there in 1983 both girls had left and the place was a karaoke bar.

Looks like a P&O pennant and possibly a photo of a UASC K class behind the bar still after all these years.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@34.6882139,135.1875176,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOVh5wCJyeCgssTzcme44V4gDegxWIqEHV_FHOQ!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOVh5wCJyeCgssTzcme44V4gDegxWIqEHV_FHOQ%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-0-ya75.95145-ro-0-fo100!7i5376!8i2688


----------



## saudisid

Lao Pan said:


> Originally put this link on the other site - in the quiz section and nobody recognized it (EEK) probably to much of the (Pint) at the time.
> 
> Used to be the Harbour Lights (now the Licky Tomato Bar) just of the Motomachi in Kobe.
> 
> This is a Google 360 deg view. Motomachi at the top of the alley. If you rotate 90 deg to your left, you can go through the door in to the bar (Virtual drinks are on me (Jester))
> I often wonder what happened to Lisa (who I loved dearly) and Emico the 2 girls that worked there along with the Mama-San. Last time I was there in 1983 both girls had left and the place was a karaoke bar.
> 
> Looks like a P&O pennant and possibly a photo of a UASC K class behind the bar still after all these years.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@34.6882139,135.1875176,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOVh5wCJyeCgssTzcme44V4gDegxWIqEHV_FHOQ!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOVh5wCJyeCgssTzcme44V4gDegxWIqEHV_FHOQ%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-0-ya75.95145-ro-0-fo100!7i5376!8i2688


Flag looks like Philippines flag


----------



## Lao Pan

saudisid said:


> Flag looks like Philippines flag


(Applause) Think you are correct - thought the whitish bit was faded yellow - but long time since I have seen both flags in the flesh.
Cranes in the photo look like AEG as per Hyundai built K class, but that could just be wishful thinking - I am sure there was a picture of one on the wall all those years ago.


----------



## Duncan112

That was the place where the 3/E received some, shall we say, oral gratification under the table. The Chief Engineer who was universally detested had invited himself along and the following day was making much of how the same hostess, on our way out had exchanged saliva with him. Now the big question was, everyone else on board knew, so did we tell him??


----------



## lakercapt

Jim Harris said:


> 'Fairleys' on Leith Walk, Edinburgh....
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It was my friend's father who owned this bar and it was one place we used to go when up for our tickets.
> did anyone experience the "famous" drinking place called "Sally's" which was the watering hole for the crews when on the Aussie coast and loading coal in Carrington (Newcastle NSW)?
> Her famous saying when in a good mood was "you're all Pommy Bastards and I love every one of you"
> I was too young to frequent these places but had to go there and try and get the crew back on board so we could sail !!!!


----------



## tom roberts

Many memorable bars still remembered fondly and the charecters in them but nobody as far as I can tell has mentioned the pigs on the liners the cheap beers etc,the Cunard ships out of Liverpool served Wrexham Lager if I recall correctly for eleven cents American or shilling a pint early to mid fifties it was said that the bar men made more money than the old man,on the Sylvania the trip she was laid up the barman I met years later he was running a pub The Newton Brewery Inn in Middlewich if I remember the empress ships sold a brew called Hop Leaf nowhere near as good as Wrexham lager.any more memories brethren on the pigs and the charecters in them let's hear from you.


----------



## IvortheEngine

The Legaspi, just outside the dock gate in Manila, was a first port of call for many Ben Liners on the way up the road ( quite a few of them married Filipina girls from there over the years).
Plenty of GoGo bars whose names I can no longer remember.....One place I do remember was the Hobbit House, Manila, where all the staff were dwarfs....mind blowing after a few sherbets.
Loved Manila - great place... Benrinnes (small feeder container ship) had a weekly service Kwai Chung,Hong Kong to Manila before the new container gantries had been built in Manila for larger box boats.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

tom roberts said:


> Many memorable bars still remembered fondly and the charecters in them but nobody as far as I can tell has mentioned the pigs on the liners the cheap beers etc,the Cunard ships out of Liverpool served Wrexham Lager if I recall correctly for eleven cents American or shilling a pint early to mid fifties it was said that the bar men made more money than the old man,on the Sylvania the trip she was laid up the barman I met years later he was running a pub The Newton Brewery Inn in Middlewich if I remember the empress ships sold a brew called Hop Leaf nowhere near as good as Wrexham lager.any more memories brethren on the pigs and the charecters in them let's hear from you.


Hi Tom, 
I only sailed on two ships that had a Pig and Whistle. One was the Empress of Britain, and the other was the Andes.
The Pig on the Britain was right fwd, at the end of the working alleyway as I recall and was a very big space always crowded and noisy and had lots of gambling going on. The beer was dirt cheap but pretty weak stuff, and as I was on the 8 to 12 the whole time I was on that ship, I rarely got a chance to go in there.
On the Andes, the Pig was aft and on the main deck. It was used very often for showing films, and for camp shows put on by the drag artists from the catering staff. A raucous place, and scene of many a lover's tiff between the outrageous queens, with which the Andes was well supplied. 
Apart from those two ships, most of my onboard drinking was in the sailor's rec room, which on Blueys was nicely fitted out, with comfortable chairs and couches, with a radiogram , dartboard, bookshelves, well stocked with westerns.
The main problem was, beer was always rationed, sometimes only two cans per day, sometimes four. So we would save it for the weekend and have a good session on a Saturday night.(Thumb)


----------



## point fortin

Ikoyi Hotel bar Lagos.


----------



## inandaship

spaarks said:


> The Texas bar in Lisbon. I seem to recall it had a ship's lifeboat suspended from the ceiling, in which you could sit and drink. That was c/1970, I daresay it failed the Lifting Regs load test since then.
> More recently (2008 or so) the sign was still there, but it had been converted inro a trendy disco.... I didn't go in, I just assumed it was trendy because the Cais do Sodre has been yuppified. Well apart from a few possibly dodgy places.... the Copenhagen Bar, and a downstairs place in a side street??


Brings back memories, well patronized by MacAndrews men in the mid sixties also Lusitania Bar seems to ring a bell.


----------



## rogd

For any Manchester Liners lads left out there. How about the China Bar in Keelung.
Roger
(Applause)


----------



## rogd

rogd said:


> For any Manchester Liners lads left out there. How about the China Bar in Keelung.
> Roger
> (Applause)


Manny Liners local.
(Pint)


----------



## Lao Pan

rogd said:


> For any Manchester Liners lads left out there. How about the China Bar in Keelung.
> Roger


Now you are really talking.

I'm pretty sure it's now called the Fight Bar

Another google 360 deg 
https://www.google.com/maps/@25.132521,121.744347,3a,75y,11.3h,81.26t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipM0dU60UoQNfM-OjTpFs5akP5phwitV471-MnZX!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipM0dU60UoQNfM-OjTpFs5akP5phwitV471-MnZX%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-0-ya129.85541-ro-0-fo100!7i5376!8i2688

Sept 1982 on the UASC Ahmad Al Fateh spent a night dodging a typhoon in the lee of Taiwan. Finally got in to Keelung at about 9 in the morning and went ashore. By about 11, was feeling a bit thirsty so headed for my usual destination (and possibly organize some evenings entertainment - as I was on the 4-8 port watch)
The China Bar was completely empty just one girl serving behind the bar - all the others had gone home because of the Typhoon so the girl and I started talking - when I realized that I already knew her from 4 years previously when she was the manageress of a record shop in Kaosiung. (She was just helping out the Mama-San who was a friend of hers)
To cut a long story short 2 months later I walked in through the back door of the China Bar carrying a suitcase and stayed 2 months. Got to know the Mama-San very well, and her husband (Papa-San) who was a right Chinese Gangster - ex Chief Cook in Chiang Kai-shek's Navy.
While out in Taiwan a trip later I had the thanks but no longer required letter, then flew back to Taiwan 5 months later and we married.
36 years later we are still married.


----------



## OilJiver

Nice story LP.


----------



## uncle Ray

The Blues Cafe in Port Harcourt Nigeria


----------



## Foca

*Royal Albert Dock London*

As a young cadet in the fifties, I remember one night being invited ashore by two AB's.....our first port of call was the "Round House" just outside the gate....what an eye opener for a young country lad...also visited the "Bridge House"...think that was East Ham


----------



## Brian maskell

Tropicana and sunarama Colombo Sri Lanka, 
Hotel Colon Puerto Cabello, great old juke box in there, tried learning spanish with waitress there over many weeks,
Forget name of bar outside gates at gulfport, remember being wheeled into there in shopping trolley, caused a bit of buzz with police, but thats another story
Then there was that hotel in Fremantle when no pubs werecooen on a sunday, but they had a group playing rugby tyoe songs, may even have been kevin bloody Wilson. Thats the only place in the world that the air made me stagger and i finisged up in safety net having missed footings on gangway.
Boogie street, singapore, was it the gut in Malta, great place for bar crawl in those days. Keo brewery, great tour round finished up with copious amounts of beer on veranda. 
Cant understand where the money went!
Found being an R/O was a tough life, go ashore with 8 to 12 watch for a look around, get back on board and find 12 to 4 watch say come ashore, then again with the 4 to 8. Renember the time one captain @#$$#@$#% me out fir soending too much time in bed, the mate heard him and said to me i had better stay up.
Sorry folks lost track of thread, but every bar was a special place, and its sad to think how many i have forgotten. 
Anyone else recall bar in Dover ran by an ancient lady, dildoes all around room on shelves sent to her from all sides of the globe, she would say if you wanted a drink help yourself and put money in till, if barrel ran out you had to put next one on.
Going back to traning days in bristol who recalls the coronation tap near suspension bridge, courage beer but scrumpy cider served from barrels behind bar rough and smooth. Barman would have made big daddy look like he was on a diet. Then there were the lockins on the christmas steps near theatre, and don't forget the , umm, gambling joint upstairs rooms somewhere of white chaple road. 
Thats ot . Rant over, beginning to think i was close to beong an alchie


----------



## spaarks

IvortheEngine said:


> Plenty of GoGo bars whose names I can no longer remember....
> 
> Yes indeed. I was based there for a few years on a cableship. Certaintly a lively nightlife - until ex-police chief Alfredo Lim was elected Mayor on an anti-vice ticket. Nicknamed "Dirty Harry" he closed most of the dodgy bars in Ermita. Rightly so I guess. We watched on TV in horror as he and his henchmen walked down MH del Pilar, boarding up the bars.
> The bars just moved out to Makati which I think was not under Lim's jurisdiction.
> A movie was made about him!


----------



## Basil

Scruffy little place near the docks in Kingston with empty shelves at the back of the bar. There were two rat holes and there must have been a barrier behind because, after checking for the barmaid, the rats used to make a run for it along a shelf.
Additional entertainment was provided by warning aforementioned barmaid whereupon she'd pick up a broom and attempt to splat the rat.
It was like something from a Tom & Jerry cartoon!


p.s. Lest anyone be unduly concerned about my non-PC punchline, Amazon and The Guardian are on the case:


Guardian said:


> Early Tom and Jerry cartoons that feature the stereotype black maid, now carry a health warning on Amazon. The animations, it warns, represent “some ethnic and racial prejudices that were once commonplace in American society … that were wrong then and are wrong now”.


We can all sleep soundly.


----------



## Basil

Lao Pan said:


> Now you are really talking.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's now called the Fight Bar
> 
> Another google 360 deg
> https://www.google.com/maps/@25.132521,121.744347,3a,75y,11.3h,81.26t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipM0dU60UoQNfM-OjTpFs5akP5phwitV471-MnZX!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipM0dU60UoQNfM-OjTpFs5akP5phwitV471-MnZX%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-0-ya129.85541-ro-0-fo100!7i5376!8i2688
> 
> Sept 1982 on the UASC Ahmad Al Fateh spent a night dodging a typhoon in the lee of Taiwan. Finally got in to Keelung at about 9 in the morning and went ashore. By about 11, was feeling a bit thirsty so headed for my usual destination (and possibly organize some evenings entertainment - as I was on the 4-8 port watch)
> The China Bar was completely empty just one girl serving behind the bar - all the others had gone home because of the Typhoon so the girl and I started talking - when I realized that I already knew her from 4 years previously when she was the manageress of a record shop in Kaosiung. (She was just helping out the Mama-San who was a friend of hers)
> To cut a long story short 2 months later I walked in through the back door of the China Bar carrying a suitcase and stayed 2 months. Got to know the Mama-San very well, and her husband (Papa-San) who was a right Chinese Gangster - ex Chief Cook in Chiang Kai-shek's Navy.
> While out in Taiwan a trip later I had the thanks but no longer required letter, then flew back to Taiwan 5 months later and we married.
> 36 years later we are still married.


How romantic!

Actually, just writing that reminds me of passengering Peking > HK one day.
I was seated next to a Chinese businessman and we started chatting. He was going to Tokyo and I asked if he was connecting straight through.
"No." he said "Stopping off in HK."
Bas: "More business?"
CB: "No, pleasure. Girl friend in HK. Same girl friend for twenty years."
(This is where the conversation went wrong)
Bas: "How charming!"
CB: (Giving Bas strange look) "Twenty years ago very charming, not so charming now!"
Bas: (Thinks) 'Oh f**k, when in hole stop digging; say nothing!'


----------



## Tony Drury

Dont know why but the Moulin Rouge in Beira sprung into my mind. Was a dive close to the port and the first visit on a run ashore and catered to the needs of the seafaring community. Seem to remember the bar stools being made from elephant feet/lower leg -cannot say for sure if this was the case since my main focus was probably on the beer.

Looked it up on Google and still there albeit seems to be a upper class restraunt now. Would be curious to know if it makes more money as a restraunt or as a dock road dive?


----------



## pitcrew

Lee’s love nest Galveston Texas 1970. 
I’ve posted this years ago on best port.
The waitresses would dance topless on quiet nights and sometimes they would go on the small stage and make various sized bottles partially disappear.
We went there every night for a week, on the Friday night it was packed and one of them produced a sombrero and said if the crowd filled it with dollar bills they would give us a show we would never forget. The sombrero was promptly filled but one of the two waitresses wouldn’t go through with it so we all got our dollar back.
I don’t know what they would have done to entertain us but it would have been worth a dollar to find out.


----------



## granty

Hi I spent about 18 months on the coast 68 69 an I remember the Dock tavern 
Goole and the Bodega And the Port Bar Cork and the Bear in Swansea there where a couple of Pubs outside the Bute street Dock Gates Cardiff as a 21 year old they were hard places to be in but absolutely fantastic to have been in and I wish I could do it again 
Granty


----------



## barlowjohn42

Moulin Rouge and Chanticleer in Recife. Montgomery's​ in Sydney, Charley Hotham in Melbourne, Cleo's in Freemantle and probably hundreds of other first bars as well as many of those mentioned. Talk about see the World through the bottom of an empty glass. Over thirty years dry now but wouldn't have missed a minute.


----------



## barlowjohn42

*Most memorable bar visited "up the road"?*

Moulin Rouge, Chanticleer in Recife. Montgomery's in Sydney, Charley Hotham's in Melbourne, Cleo's in Freemantle, the Nash in Brisbane and probably hundreds of first bars including many already mentioned. Talk about "see the World through the bottom of an empty glass". Thirty years dry now but I wouldn't have missed a minute.


----------



## barlowjohn42

To be sure, to be sure.
John


----------



## Devans47

I seem to remember a bar in Yokohama called "Harbour Lights" anyone know of it? "Massages" upstairs and a bar downstairs.


----------



## Varley

The one in Ramsey doesn't offer that service (but it did a pensioners' discount for meals - perhaps they felt that they would have made a loss if they had had to do the same with an 'upstairs').

(There's one in Peel too. I'll check that one out and report back).


----------



## Devans47

Not sure if that would be legal on the Isle of Man haha.


----------



## Varley

Presently yes but both I and one of our politicians are lobbying for legalisation although for different reasons. As per my letter to the local papers (published):

FROM D. Varley,
TO* * * The Editor Isle of Man newspapers.

Sir,

I hope you will recall the letter I submitted for publication when the Government first sought to milk the unwary punter by supporting Egaming.

At that time I suggested that if HM Treasury were seeking a living from immoral earnings then a brothel would be preferable, being wholly less immoral than the promotion of gambling.*

Now that some of the wheels are coming off their chosen wagon I understand that the Government may now turn to rip-off my idea.

As is the way with politicians I suspect that the instigator will seek to have any such institution named for himself. If there is any justice this should be my privilege. It must surely be Varley's Knocking-shop, not Robertshaw's.

Regards

David Varley

(I have removed my address and telephone number incase the crawlbots or whatever they are come and steal them in the night)


----------



## geoffu

Have got the most expensive matchbox collection in the world. A big bag from all the bars (or most) that I visited in Japan. Will get up in the loft and find which trunk it's in and put some names up. Start with Top Hat in Motomachi, Kobe. Owned/ by Ditchy.


----------



## mikeharrison

The bar of the "Ship in the Hole" at Wallsend drydock on the Tyne.

A pint and a stottie at the bar in order to warm up for the afternoon.

Exotic dancers for entertainment and the first place that I saw wire mesh around the stage, to protect the poor dancers from coins and beermats being thrown at them.

The only place to go when there during a freezing December drydock on a Ferry. (How they got that paint to stick in those temperatures still remains a mystery to me .

I read that the "Ship in the Hole" has been knocked down and that they found the remains of Roman baths beneath it, so that site must be one of the very oldest "entertainment" sites going. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## DougC

Shed 25 in Montreal. 

btw D Varley, Harbour Lights here in Peel is shut, as are all other restaurants, but I'm not sure whether it was because of "living off immoral earnings" or because of this confounded Coronavirus thing!


----------



## rogd

Mike Harrisons post reminds me of the pubs in Leith when I did a BP instrumentation course there in the 70's.
At lunchtime there would be 'ladies' in various stages of dress or undress demanding a shillin' for the beastie (juke box). They would then proceed to do supposedly exotic dance for the provider of the said bob.
A bit tame for those of us who had already got a few trips under our belts!


----------



## barlowjohn42

*Basil (349)*

Reminded me of a time Belize. We were anchored out loading sugar. I had a poisoned finger and the bosun also needed​to see the doctor. We had a bit of time to kill so went for a beer. We found a lovely bar with a balcony overlooking the harbour, nice, cold beer, marvelous. Anyway saw the quack and thought we'd go back to that nice bar. We were trying to find it again when two rats ran down some stairs, across the pavement in front of us and down the drain. We searched for the bar and it gradually dawned on me it was up the stairs where the rats ran out. The bosun who was a bit of a hard case didn't seem bothered so up we went. While the barman was getting our beer there was a scratching sound and a pink paw appeared, followed by a bloody great day.We sat at a table the barman sat at another table put his head down and went to sleep. The rat was strolling around the bar like a domestic cat, about the same size too. "Why don't he kill that f****** thing" stammered the bosun. "Do you want another one Bo" said I quite enjoying the bosun's discomfort. "No let's get the f*** out of here"


----------



## funnelstays

uncle Ray said:


> The Esplanade in Port Headland and also Monty's bar in Manly Sydney were I first met Shirley the shore Bosun, now that was an experience :0))


I was in Monty's in 1971 and met Shirley quite an exprience.
What l remember was a J/E from Springburn making a typical Bluenoser entrance."The Bears are here tonight "only to get his nether regions groped by Shirley,to w(Jester)hich he reacted with Ah yer hauns no big enuff.(Jester)


----------



## makko

rogd said:


> A bit tame for those of us who had already got a few trips under our belts!


On a project, the Civil Discipline engineer came over from Mexico City. Hot to trot, he wanted to be taken to a comely bar in Lazaro Cardenas, Michoacan (the best being Junior's).

He was fired up by a pole dancer [They also had a shower cubicle on the stage ??????]. As she rotated slowly, and sensuously, down the pole, I asked him,
"Do you think they wipe that down with Lysol between acts?".
His reply was classic:
"You've now spoilt everything!!!!!".
Used to get the TVs to look after the Pick Up while we "toured the sights"!!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## oilkinger

barlowjohn - in my time, the 60's, the Charles Hotham hotel / Melbourne was a very run down establishment frequented by wharfies and deros ( Oz slang for homeless derelict men ). It was an "early opener, 0600, and, being just up the road from the docks, many wharfies had a liquid breakfast before going to work.
The Sussex hotel in Sydney was similar but a late opener. Good place for a fight and cold beer. Had a very "select" bunch of female regulars hence the pub was referred to as The Bunch Of C>>>>.
But for a great bar. Any one of the 100 or so in Olongapo / Philippines
during the 60's.


----------



## reefrat

oilkinger said:


> barlowjohn - in my time, the 60's, the Charles Hotham hotel / Melbourne was a very run down establishment frequented by wharfies and deros ( Oz slang for homeless derelict men ). It was an "early opener, 0600, and, being just up the road from the docks, many wharfies had a liquid breakfast before going to work.
> The Sussex hotel in Sydney was similar but a late opener. Good place for a fight and cold beer. Had a very "select" bunch of female regulars hence the pub was referred to as The Bunch Of C>>>>.
> But for a great bar. Any one of the 100 or so in Olongapo / Philippines
> during the 60's.


The Hotham was a right bloodhouse ,, not only wharfies and derros, but also all the crims in Melbourne drank there with their mates from the Painters and Dockers, spivs with broached cargo for sale ranging from Italian leather jackets to Mercedes saloons, assorted murderers, and to make up the drunken numbers were a shifty group trying not to look like the Consorting Squad,(under cover cops on anti criminal conspiracy duty), half of whom were bigger criminal conspirators than the rest of the congregation. Seriously dangerous place.


----------



## 8575

roymuir said:


> Mosquito Bar and the next door Venus Rooms in Bangkok.
> Regards, Roy.


Mosquito and Venus brought back memories of visits in Ben Line!


----------



## uncle Ray

funnelstays said:


> I was in Monty's in 1971 and met Shirley quite an exprience.
> What l remember was a J/E from Springburn making a typical Bluenoser entrance."The Bears are here tonight "only to get his nether regions groped by Shirley,to w(Jester)hich he reacted with Ah yer hauns no big enuff.(Jester)


Strangley enough she did exactly the same to me then picked me up and said " Fight me or F*** me" I chose the latter but was fortunate after a few beers it never happened. I had some good crack with her and her girls. great times


----------



## geoffu

Just behind the Motomachi in Kobe we have Bar Pandora(with Suzie), the 3 Queens next door, Club Blue Rose, Club Bamboo, Club Licky, Club Blue Sea and many more. You could go ashore with Y20,000, have a real good night and get back to the ship the next morning with change. Sadly all gone now. In a chat with the padre in the Mish a few years ago, he said that not a lot of seamen get to the town. Too quick a turn around and too far away.
Others are Club Baby Doll in Yokohama,Bar Shinobu & Bar Texas in Moji, Club blue Sea & Bar Emi in Nagoya.
Oh happy days.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I remember the Pandora well. They had Cougars in there!

John T


----------



## geoffu

Hi Trotter,
You can't call that nice lady Suzie a Cougar.(A) is more like it.
Was on the Japan/Gulf run on and off from '72 to '78. Great ships, people and memories.
Geoff.


----------



## trotterdotpom

geoffu said:


> Hi Trotter,
> You can't call that nice lady Suzie a Cougar.(A) is more like it.
> Was on the Japan/Gulf run on and off from '72 to '78. Great ships, people and memories.
> Geoff.


You're right in every respect, Geoff.

John T


----------



## RMM

Re Minnie Beck's pub (The Dock Hotel) in North Shields. See
http://www.thejournal.co.uk/culture/arts/towns-history-of-good-cheer-4515392


----------



## barlowjohn42

Thanks oilklinger for reminding me of the proper name for the "Bunch"

Re: Aussie Opening Hours 1965

NSW , QUEENSLAND & WESTERN AUSTRALIA 
10 to 10 but closed for an hour for the "six o'clock swill"

SOUTH AUSTRALIA & VICTORIA 

6am to 6pm
Happy Days 
John


----------



## barlowjohn42

Charley Hotham's 1965

We used to catch the wharfie's bus at four in the afternoon and do a "dungaree dash" up to Charley's. We were usually about five handed. So if you was first up to the bar the bloke at the back, had drank his and was getting the next round in by the time you got yours and so it went on sinking midi after midi before chucking out time at six. 

After a few, you started to get a little pin***** of pain, just above the eyes in the middle of the forehead. By the time six o'clock came your whole head would be numb.

I suppose we got pissed as well. I suppose that came later when we'd drank our inevitable "carryout"

Happy Days 

John


----------



## spongebob

John, a bit like Cloe's bar at Young and Jackson's pub opposite Flinders station Melbourne .
Late 50's 6 pm closing , ice cold beer and that dreaded brain freeze from drinking too fast .
Then a schooner of draught cost an odd amount which resulted in coppers in your change and the 'etiquette' of the bar was to never pick up copper coins as a salute to the hard working bar maids .
The bar tops would totally covered in coppers when they called time!

Bob


----------



## Kingham SJ

What about the Bulldog,Rotterdam/Antwerp


----------



## barlowjohn42

Bob. I was in Melbourne in 1959 but don't remember Cloes but I was only seventeen and not yet addicted to the "amber nectar"

Great times

John


----------



## oilkinger

Spongebob : Aahhh - Young & Jacksons pub in Melbourne the 60's with 6pm closing time. ( Real name The Princes Bridge Hotel )
At the time I was a sailor in the Royal Australian Navy at its large land base, HMAS Cerberus, about 70km away. Too far to go up to Melb. nightly but the Navy put on a train from the base on Fridays to take us in for weekend leave.
The train pulled into Flinders Street Station at 10 minutes to six and we were leaping off before it stopped, overnight bag in hand, and did the 300 metre sprint up the ramp to road level ( probably in Olympic bronze medal time ! ) and across the road into Y & J's, breasted the bar and called out ; "6 pots please mate". Then you had to slurp them all down before kick-out time at 1830.
The "Pluto" was legal in those days. It was a gun connected to the beer pump by a 3 or 4 metre flexible nylon hose. Instead of the bar staff taking your glass back to the the pump for refill ( refilling same glass also legal then ) they just walked up and down, pulled the Pluto trigger, and squirted beer into the empty glasses. 
There was quite a bit of overflow onto the bar which dripped off and onto the floor. You ended up standing in puddles of beer.
Primative times indeed.


----------



## henry1

How about Santos, in 1988 after being made redundant i got a job with a management company, the ship was on a regular run Santos, Jeddah, Alexandria.
In Santos there were three bars near the dock gate, My Love, Love story and I forget the third one, some trips we also did Rio and Paranagua. Every night all most all the Filipino crew were out through the dock gate, after a few days they needed a sub but because of inflation you could not get Dollars but the guys were still going out so I asked what they were doing, It's ok chief they said, they know we are on a regular run and we can pay next time back!


----------



## sparky1

Waighty said:


> Mosquito and Venus brought back memories of visits in Ben Line!


Yes me too, though i nearly got in trouble for being a butterfly, though it was my first trip...


----------



## retfordmackem

Been in Both , totally about face. What about Black Cat bar in Durban ,brilliant time was had by all. Taylor the 1st mate did his table cloth trick whisked it off but all glasses came off as well, British Gunner 70s.


----------



## Tassie48

1970s the Bunch in Sydney bunch of grapes we use to call it somethings, else parachute hanging from the ceiling ships life buoys on the walls word was one lifebuoy ships name got you free beers ,got picked up by a nice young ladies there one nite took her back to the ship she took of in the morning with my wallet hahaha great place lol tassie48


----------



## Rufus from Norway

cmakin said:


> In Manila, there was a waterfront dive that catered, for the most part, to US seamen. The New Shamrock Bar. House flags from most of the companies were on the walls, along with life rings. There was also a chalk board with the ships that were in port and their posted sailing times. Years later I was watching a cheap Kung Fu movie and there was a scene filmed inside the joint. Some of the house flags were reversed to protect the innocent.
> 
> Lots of other joints up the road in Ermita, just a short walk away.
> 
> Of course there were also all of the joints on Texas Street in Pusan, Korea. Typical names like New York Bar, Hollywood Bar, etc.
> 
> Does any one recall Ned Kelly's Last Stand or the Red Lips Bar, both in Kowloon? The Bottoms Up bar (as featured in the James Bond Movie) wasn't far either.


Popular waterhole in the 60's was Red Lion and the restaurant in Peninsula Hotel, both on the Kowloon side.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Any one remember a Basement Bar in Durban, Called (I think) Ya Parses Snook, Which we were told translates as "Your Father`s Moustache", Drinking a lethal cocktail Of Cape Brandy,Ginger Liquer,and Ginger ale!. As for Aussie. We used to use the RSL clubs, which where not controlled by the "six o`clock swill".


----------



## Tim Gibbs

The White Russian Bar in Masinloc, Philippines and the Star Bar in Mombassa I remember but can't remember why ! However, there was no need to travel that far in the '60s - the "Jungle" in North Shields on a Friday night could be an exciting experience


----------



## Peter Hewson

Tim Gibbs said:


> The White Russian Bar in Masinloc, Philippines and the Star Bar in Mombassa I remember but can't remember why ! However, there was no need to travel that far in the '60s - the "Jungle" in North Shields on a Friday night could be an exciting experience


 AND, If I remember correct, A very costly taxi ride back to South Shields, Redheads Yard, If you missed the last Ferry?.

Pete


----------



## J. Davies

Peter Hewson said:


> Any one remember a Basement Bar in Durban, Called (I think) Ya Parses Snook, Which we were told translates as "Your Father`s Moustache", Drinking a lethal cocktail Of Cape Brandy,Ginger Liquer,and Ginger ale!. As for Aussie. We used to use the RSL clubs, which where not controlled by the "six o`clock swill".


Yes I remember that one. I thought it was "Grandfather's Mustache" but you may be right. They had a good parody band in there sending up the Stones, Dire Straits and others. The place was always heaving. It was near the beach, the most popular pub in town for sure, and staggering distance to the wharves.


----------



## Irvingman

Peter Hewson said:


> Any one remember a Basement Bar in Durban, Called (I think) Ya Parses Snook, Which we were told translates as "Your Father`s Moustache", Drinking a lethal cocktail Of Cape Brandy,Ginger Liquer,and Ginger ale!. As for Aussie. We used to use the RSL clubs, which where not controlled by the "six o`clock swill".


Went to a bar in New York 1975 called "Your Father's Mustache". I believe it was a chain, at least in the USA. You were given a paper handlebar mustache and a plastic straw boater hat, after that I dont remember a lot!


----------



## Biggles Wader

Peter Hewson said:


> Any one remember a Basement Bar in Durban, Called (I think) Ya Parses Snook, Which we were told translates as "Your Father`s Moustache", Drinking a lethal cocktail Of Cape Brandy,Ginger Liquer,and Ginger ale!. As for Aussie. We used to use the RSL clubs, which where not controlled by the "six o`clock swill".


Yes, been in there en route to the Smugglers which was where the best action happened in Durban at that time. Im told the whole area got redeveloped and nothing much happens now.


----------



## DickGraham

I also remember "The Cockney Pride" pub in Durban - it must have been close to YFM - they had a guy wearing a cap banging out tunes on the old 'joanna' (until our jolly 3/E told him where all the black keys would be inserted )


----------



## sparky1

8575 said:


> Mosquito and Venus brought back memories of visits in Ben Line!


absolute ditto


----------



## MattCooper

Apapa and Tin Can Island in Lagos had some dodgy bars. Was there in 1990 and you were OK by keeping to the gap between a line painted on the floor and the bar. The ladies were not allowed into that area unless invited. Plenty of "hey sailor, jiggy jig..."
Bit of a laugh but got a bit wearing. Star beer helped.


----------



## gordonarfur

Kingham SJ said:


> What about the Bulldog,Rotterdam/Antwerp


Danny,s bar surely the only place especially for first trippers.


----------



## Bill Cowe

Most memorable I found was a bar in Osaka, cant remember the name but the ground floor was a bar, the first floor was a restaurant, the second floor was a nightclub, and the top floor was where you retired for the night suitably accompanied then when you arose in the morning it was down to the bar for a livener then upstairs for breakfast etc etc - I once spent 3 days without going outside and returned to the ship with a huge grin on my face.


----------



## Bill Cowe

Steven Lamb said:


> "Sunshine" on Kilindini Road Mombasa (not to be missed)
> Pat O'Briens - New Orleans (fell out comatose)
> 
> I'm sure there's many more to mention ! (Pint)


Yep the Monsoon bar also on Kilindi - had terrific strippers who used to do an act with giant cans of baby talk. Those in the know either finished their drinks or covered them before the show started those that didnt had a layer of talc on their beer !


----------



## Bill Cowe

Bill Cowe said:


> Yep the Monsoon bar also on Kilindi - had terrific strippers who used to do an act with giant cans of baby talk. Those in the know either finished their drinks or covered them before the show started those that didnt had a layer of talc on their beer !


Typo, that should obviously have read "talc" not talk !


----------



## taffe65

Bill Cowe said:


> Most memorable I found was a bar in Osaka, cant remember the name but the ground floor was a bar, the first floor was a restaurant, the second floor was a nightclub, and the top floor was where you retired for the night suitably accompanied then when you arose in the morning it was down to the bar for a livener then upstairs for breakfast etc etc - I once spent 3 days without going outside and returned to the ship with a huge grin on my face.


Like a kid in a tuck shop


----------



## taffe65

Bill Cowe said:


> Typo, that should obviously have read "talc" not talk !


Popeye would've been proud of their muscle control.


----------



## Bill Cowe

taffe65 said:


> Like a kid in a tuck shop


is that a euphemism !!


----------



## taffe65

Bill Cowe said:


> is that a euphemism !!


It could be depending on one's bawdiness, but I was referring to a sweet shop which served school pupils.😇


----------



## John Gowers

Nice bar I frequented was in Nagoya Japan can't remember the name but the Mamasan looked after us very well, we even tried the sell her the deck cadet to her as a cherryboy, however later he was getting to know one of the girls in the bar and went a bit far and the mamasan screamed 'He is no cherryboy' so the cadet had to pay for his night of enjoyment instead of getting a freebe as a cherry boy. On leaving the bar one night after a heavy nights drinking we were were stopped by the police and told to get in the policecar, we thought we were going to the police station but the cops asked for our shore passes and drove us back to the ship and helped us up the gangway. Good memories of Japan.


----------



## Bill Cowe

taffe65 said:


> It could be depending on one's bawdiness, but I was referring to a sweet shop which served school pupils.😇


Bawdiness, now there's an old fashioned word. Realise you were referrring to a school tuck shop, but if you substitute an f for a t it would be closer to the mark................... banzaii !!


----------



## taffe65

Bill Cowe said:


> Bawdiness, now there's an old fashioned word. Realise you were referrring to a school tuck shop, but if you substitute an f for a t it would be closer to the mark................... banzaii !!





Bill Cowe said:


> Bawdiness, now there's an old fashioned word. Realise you were referrring to a school tuck shop, but if you substitute an f for a t it would be closer to the mark................... banzaii !!


I,m on old fashioned type of guy Bill.Now in reference to your letter substitution the words of Harold (of steptoe and son fame) come to mind "You dirty old man" 🤣.All the best.


----------



## shiploversa

there is an excellent site - bars across the world


----------



## peter.flintham48

Has anybody mentioned the John Bull Bar in Piraeus or the Moulin Rouge in Beira. Portuguese troops with their machine guns on the tables and were known to fire them through the ceiling when drunk


----------

